# SAN JOSE BLVD. NIGHTS



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LETS TRY TO DO IT ON WHITE RD[attachmentid=29530] NOT THAT MANY COPS. :biggrin:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 6 2004, 09:05 AM
> *LETS TRY TO DO IT ON WHITE RD[attachmentid=29530] NOT THAT MANY COPS. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2111630[/snapback]​*


Like old times 
 :biggrin:


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I'll be in Monterey that weekend, so i might just have to swing by San Jo for this.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

wus up homie i go with the color flyers :dunno: hit me let me know wus up.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

yeah white road better


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 8 2004, 09:24 PM
> *yeah white road better
> [snapback]2117748[/snapback]​*


I SHOULD HAVE THE FLYERS OUT SOON. :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

whats up with them flyers homie, how they coming along?


----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

what time does the show start? 
im gonna print out some flyers in color right now im out of ink so ill
get some more on sunday then print out a shit load :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 13 2004, 10:19 PM
> *whats up with them flyers homie, how they coming along?
> [snapback]2132458[/snapback]​*


ILL HAVE THEM SUNDAY FOR SURE... :biggrin:


----------



## DeuceMan_408 (Aug 1, 2004)

White sounds good but no one ever stays on it. You go down it and see like 2 cars and everyone is on King. Got to figure out how to keep everyone on it. Invade the San Jose Blue Jeans parking lot.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeuceMan_408_@Aug 14 2004, 12:08 PM
> *White sounds good but no one ever stays on it.  You go down it and see like 2 cars and everyone is on King.  Got to figure out how to keep everyone on it.  Invade the San Jose Blue Jeans parking lot.
> [snapback]2133529[/snapback]​*


LAST FEW YEARS BEEN LIKE THAT. WE NEED WHITE TO GET POPPING AGAIN! NOT THAT MANY COPS. :biggrin: ILL BE TELLING ALL THE GUYS & FEMALES THATS WHITE RD IS THE PLACE TO BE.


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blackoutz (Aug 14, 2004)

i thought blvd nights was the 3rd week of august..thanks for lettin me know folkz!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

PM ME IF YOU WANT THE FLYERS. THEN ILL GIVE YOU MY PHONE #. :biggrin: LAST DIPPIN OF THE SUMMER  LETS TRY TO DO THIS. + WE ARE WORKING ON KING OF THE STREETS. WE DID IT A FEW YEARS AGO, WE ARE TRYING TO DO IT AGAIN SOON. I DONT WANT TO TALK TO MUCH ABOUT IT I LIKE TO GET IT DONE :biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 14 2004, 12:06 PM
> *LAST FEW YEARS BEEN LIKE THAT. WE NEED WHITE TO GET POPPING AGAIN! NOT THAT MANY COPS.  :biggrin:  ILL BE TELLING ALL THE GUYS & FEMALES THATS WHITE RD IS THE PLACE TO BE.
> [snapback]2133653[/snapback]​*



i'll let everyone know that we need to be up on white rd. Less cops...we need everyones help to get blvd nights back to usual form of cruzing...


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

Yeah no one go on king and story/santa clara cause there going to be alot of nails on the street, So go and stay on White Rd. I remember one year back in the day the cops would do that shit on purpose :dunno: just trying to scare everyone to stay on White Rd. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

WHATS UP FELLAS...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 19 2004, 11:29 PM
> *Yeah no one go on king and story/santa clara cause there going to be alot of nails on the street, So go and stay on White Rd.  I remember one year back in the day the cops would do that shit on purpose :dunno:  just trying to scare everyone to stay on White Rd.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2151109[/snapback]​*


I NOTICE SOME NAILS LAST YEAR ON KING UNDER THE BRIDGE. ASSHOLES. :angry: I THINK WHITE WOULD BE GOOD, WE NEED TO LET PEOPLE KNOW. :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

READY FOR THIS WEEKEND?  WHITE RD. DONT FORGET. WE SHOULD TRY TO MEET UP SOMEWHERE AROUND THERE. SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS............ OR SOME WHERE ELSE.


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 23 2004, 10:18 AM
> *READY FOR THIS WEEKEND?  WHITE RD. DONT FORGET.  WE SHOULD TRY TO MEET UP SOMEWHERE AROUND THERE. SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS............ OR SOME WHERE ELSE.
> [snapback]2160878[/snapback]​*



SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS SOUND LIKE A GOOD PLACE..THERE IS BIG PARKING LOT FOR EVERYONE TO POST UP AND GET READY TO SCROLL DOWN WHITE.


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

shit i cant waite, imma be out there this weekend , got me some new shoes for the monte so u know imma be ready


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 23 2004, 11:18 AM
> *READY FOR THIS WEEKEND?  WHITE RD. DONT FORGET.  WE SHOULD TRY TO MEET UP SOMEWHERE AROUND THERE. SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS............ OR SOME WHERE ELSE.
> [snapback]2160878[/snapback]​*


BLUE JEANS SOUNDS GOOD ABOUT WHAT TIME?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 23 2004, 04:52 PM
> *BLUE JEANS SOUNDS GOOD ABOUT WHAT TIME?
> [snapback]2161646[/snapback]​*


i guess around 7pm on saturday


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

What about Sunday afternoon/evening??? I remmber this going alllllllll weekend  From Friday after work until Sunday night  

....I'll be out there to check it out on Sunday.....Friday after work me 'n sis are getting our keys and moving (YAAAYY), Saturday is an Impalas wedding (paarrrrtttaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyy), Sunday we're moving some more and CRUiSiNG 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

ILL BE OUT AND BELIVE OTHER RIDES FROM THE CLUB SAID THEY ROLL OUT THERE AS WELL :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

theres also suppose to be a big open bbq at hellyer on sunday. some one gave me a flyer but i lost it. someone else told about it later and they said that its always been pretty good. if anything maybe check that out and then hit the streets. if everyone decides to meet there on sunday it would be cool too. i dunno just another option. ill be out on the strip sunday too, someone should come up with a meeting spot and time for sunday.


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 24 2004, 03:35 PM
> *theres also suppose to be a big open bbq at hellyer on sunday. some one gave me a flyer but i lost it. someone else told about it later and they said that its always been pretty good. if anything maybe check that out and then hit the streets. if everyone decides to meet there on sunday it would be cool too. i dunno just another option. ill be out on the strip sunday too, someone should come up with a meeting spot and time for sunday.
> [snapback]2164436[/snapback]​*



I HEARD ABOUT THAT 2..THERE SUPPOSED TO BE A BBQ SUNDAY..MY BOY WAS TELLING ME...MAYBE WE ALL CAN CHECK IT OUT AND LEAVE FROM THERE TO HIT THE STREETS..IF NOT WE ALL CAN MEET AROUND 8 @ BLUE JEANS AGAIN (SUNDAY )


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 24 2004, 04:36 PM
> *I HEARD ABOUT THAT 2..THERE SUPPOSED TO BE A BBQ SUNDAY..MY BOY WAS TELLING ME...MAYBE WE ALL CAN CHECK IT OUT AND LEAVE FROM THERE TO HIT THE STREETS..IF NOT WE ALL CAN MEET AROUND 8 @ BLUE JEANS AGAIN (SUNDAY )
> [snapback]2164483[/snapback]​*


What section @ Hellyer? Cottonwood?


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> What section @ Hellyer? Cottonwood?
> [snapback]2164491[/snapback]​[/quote
> 
> to tell you the truth im not sure..
> ...


----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

so what street & time does it start? cause im there


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toco004_@Aug 25 2004, 03:22 PM
> *so what street & time does it start? cause im there
> [snapback]2167220[/snapback]​*


CRUZING ON SAT EVERYONE MEET @ 7-8 at the san jose blue jeans shopping center on white and story !!


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toco004_@Aug 25 2004, 03:22 PM
> *so what street & time does it start? cause im there
> [snapback]2167220[/snapback]​*


CRUZING ON SAT EVERYONE MEET @ 7-8 at the san jose blue jeans shopping center on white and story !!


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

wassup with that bbq on sunday? no info yet?


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

OK so here's the info on Sunday's Hellyer get together:

HOT ASSADA SUNDAYZ BY PLAYBOY & PLAYBOY ENTERTAINMENT(408) 
Date Sunday, August 29, 2004 
Description THE FATTEST AND BIGGEST ALL FREE EVENT BBQ'S SINCE 1998 ALWAYS BROUGHT TO YOU BY PLAYBOY & PLAYBOY ENT.& AZTEC EMPIRE C.C(ULISES). SAN JOSE. 

HOSTED BY PLAYBOY & POWER 92.7 POWER SQUAD & OUTLAW RIDAZ 

NOW IT'S HOT ASSADA SUNDAYZ VI(6) GOIN DOWN AT HELLYER PARK IN SAN JOSE @ THE COTTONWOOD SITE! FREE CARNE ASADA, BEER(5 KEGS!!!!!), 8DJ'S SPINNIN, SO CUM KICK AT OUR FREE EVENT EVERY YEAR, THIS SHIT IS ALWAYS OFF DA FREAKIN HOOK!!!!!! 
ALSO WE WILL BE SHOOTING THE NEW UPCOMING ARTIST FROM SAN JOSE AK-9'S MUSIC VIDEO AT THE EVENT. 
OPENWORLD.TV ALONG WITH SHMEDIA.ENT. WILL BE SHOOTING THE EVENT WITH (4) CAMERAS AND WILL BE AIRED ON THE SAN JOSE LOCAL CHANNEL AND ALSO BE PUT ON THE 3-HOUR HOT ASSADA SUNDAYZ DVD, WHICH WILL AVAILBALE AFTER THE EVENT. 
LOCAL BAY AREA ARTISTS ATTENDING ARE: 
AK-9 WITH AK-9 MUSIC 
MC. UNDERDOGG, SICC, REDRUM/INDOFIEN RECORDS 
MR.21 
CAPTAIN WITH BLAZEONE RECORDS 
PLUS MORE ATTENDING........... 

EIGHT DJ'Z IN DA FREAKIN MIX: 
DJ BOYWONDER 
DJ MANIAKAL WITH SKYHIGH DJ'S 
DJ RAID WITH ONE WAY MUSIC 
DJ RUBEN WITH ONE WAY MUSIC 
DJ NASTYNICK WITH ROCK DA TURNTABLES 
DJ TITOBELL 
DJ FELIPE AVELAR & 
DJ RIGO ACOSTA 

FREE REDBULL DRINKS BY REDBULL CORP 

18 EVENT, 21 OVER TO DRINK FOR [email protected]!!!!*@.$v*v*&* 

SPONSORED BY: 


-STREET LOW MAGAZINE 
-POWER 92.7 
-REDBULL 
-G SPOT ENTERTAINMENT 
-BAYEVENTS.COM 
-AZTECEMPIRE C.C. SAN JOSE 
-PMP PRODUCTIONS 
-SKYHIGH DJ'S 
-OUTLAW RIDAZ 
-SHMEDIA ENT. 
-OPENWORLD.TV 
-SMB PHOTOGRAPHY 
-KILLAFORNIA CLOTHING LINE 
-SAVAGE WEAR CLOTHING LINE 
-MONEYMAKER$ CLOTHING LINE 
-CALIFORNIA WHEELS 

Need any extra info about our BBQ EVENT coming up AUGUST 29TH, 2004 contact Playboy at [email protected], [email protected], or [email protected] 
WE GO GET IT CRACKIN!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Venue Hellyer Park 
Address Cottonwood Site, San Jose 
Hours 2pm to sunset 
Resident Dj's DJ BOYWONDER, DJ FELIPE AVELAR, DJ NASTY NICK, DJ RIGO ACOSTA, DJ MANIAKAL, DJ RAID, DJ RUBEN, DJ TITOBELL 
House Bands AK-9, CAPTAIN 
Music Styles HIP HOP/ SALSA, OLD SKOO HITS 
Drink Specials FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 
Cover FREEEEEEEEEEE 
Promoter Playboy along with Bayevents.com, GSpot Ent, POWER 92.7, PMP


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

ill be there this weekend in the orange primered caddy for blvd nights. i might even hit up that bbq everyone is talking about. free food sounds good to me


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

WE'LL B OUT AND ABOUT DIZ WEEKEND HELL YEA! INSPIRATIONS U KNOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Aug 26 2004, 03:16 AM
> *WE'LL B OUT AND ABOUT DIZ WEEKEND HELL YEA! INSPIRATIONS U KNOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:
> [snapback]2168281[/snapback]​*


COOL SHIT AT SJ BLUE JEANS AT 7PM :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

I'M THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

7:00 same for friday too?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

Is everyone ready , washed your ride, charge your batterys, quarters for the gas stations air pump to add to your air bags :biggrin: ?


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 26 2004, 03:35 PM
> *Is everyone ready , washed your ride, charge your batterys, quarters for the gas stations air pump to add to your air bags  :biggrin:  ?
> [snapback]2169838[/snapback]​*



HELL YEAH....ITS TIME TO DO IT SAN JO STYLE...MY CAR IS GOING TO BE WASHED ( TOMORROW ) :biggrin: CHANGING MY BATTERY (WHEN MY CAR DIES OUT ) :biggrin: QUARTERS FOR THE GAS STATION AIR PUMP ( TIRES ARE COOL )
AND MY AIR BAGS..COME TO THINK OF IT I DONT HAVE BAGS..BUT I'LL SURE MAKE THE SOUND JUST TO DREAM...PPPPSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.. :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 26 2004, 05:01 PM
> *HELL YEAH....ITS TIME TO DO IT SAN JO STYLE...MY CAR IS GOING TO BE WASHED ( TOMORROW )  :biggrin:  CHANGING MY BATTERY (WHEN MY CAR DIES OUT )  :biggrin: QUARTERS FOR THE GAS STATION AIR PUMP ( TIRES ARE COOL )
> AND MY AIR BAGS..COME TO THINK OF IT I DONT HAVE BAGS..BUT I'LL SURE MAKE THE SOUND JUST TO DREAM...PPPPSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2170025[/snapback]​*


AIR BAGS ARE PLAYED OUT, BUT I GOT MINE 4 YEARS AGO, HOPPIN! THE ONLY ONE BACK THEN NOW BAGS ARE PLAYED OUT, MY 2 CENTS. IM READY TO HIT BACK BUMPPER, HYDROS ? NA IM COOL . :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 26 2004, 04:28 PM
> *AIR BAGS ARE PLAYED OUT, BUT I GOT MINE 4 YEARS AGO, HOPPIN! THE ONLY ONE BACK THEN NOW BAGS ARE PLAYED OUT, MY 2 CENTS. IM  READY TO HIT BACK BUMPPER, HYDROS ? NA IM COOL . :biggrin:
> [snapback]2170073[/snapback]​*


your ride 3 wheels too i got it on video on cinco de mayo :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 26 2004, 05:54 PM
> *your ride 3 wheels too i got it on video on cinco de mayo  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2170106[/snapback]​*


YEAH ITS ALRIGHT MY HOMIES RIDE IS BETTER SHARKSIDE64 (BILLS) :biggrin: CANT WAIT


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 26 2004, 05:09 PM
> *YEAH ITS ALRIGHT MY HOMIES RIDE IS BETTER      SHARKSIDE64  (BILLS) :biggrin:  CANT WAIT
> [snapback]2170144[/snapback]​*


when will it be ready any pics?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 26 2004, 06:56 PM
> *when will it be ready any pics?
> [snapback]2170188[/snapback]​*


I hope your cutt serves a couple of out of towners this weekend!


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

Why you told them about me? LOL did you say (GET AFTER THAT GREEN CUTLASS)hope your car serves out of towners too ? oh wait is it done? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

well i im riding in my ferrari because its the only freaken car
that works or that is ready to ride


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

shit its gonna be poppin... que no???


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 26 2004, 10:40 PM
> *Why you told them about me? LOL did you say (GET AFTER THAT GREEN CUTLASS)hope your car serves out of towners too ? oh wait is it done? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2170758[/snapback]​*


Nah,i told some fools that that cutty would serve they ass if they tried to swing their shit on White rd!!
As for the lac(FUUUUUCK)i gave up on having it ready for this summer,between me being picky with details(add ons,chrome,new carpet,new mouldings,etc),and some bad luck,shit just fell short!hope you dont mind a rain check tell Cinco De Mayo!


----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

who me?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 26 2004, 09:49 PM
> *Nah,i told some fools that that cutty would serve they ass if they tried to swing their shit on White rd!!
> As for the lac(FUUUUUCK)i gave up on having it ready for this summer,between me being picky with details(add ons,chrome,new carpet,new mouldings,etc),and some bad luck,shit just fell short!hope you dont mind a rain check tell Cinco De Mayo!
> [snapback]2170794[/snapback]​*


it aiight , good things come who wait, all you guys rolling out there what about coast one he taking that caddy out there too? is the trunk going to be hot?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

any out of towners hit on me i aint stoping on the switch, if it takes to burn my shit then let it be :biggrin: :burn:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ill be out there, my batteries are alright, im looking for a charger. anyone not using theirs that i can borrow just for tonite? or want to sell a multi charger?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ARE YOU READY FOR 2NITE?


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

ANYBODY ROLLIN OUT 2NITE? MATT I'LL CALL U AFTER WORK 2 C IF ITZ STILL POPPIN BRO IF IT IZ I'LL B THERE....


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Aug 27 2004, 03:15 PM
> *ANYBODY ROLLIN OUT 2NITE? MATT I'LL CALL U AFTER WORK 2 C IF ITZ STILL POPPIN BRO IF IT IZ I'LL B THERE....
> [snapback]2173452[/snapback]​*


I think me and jenn are out there after moving our shit.


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 27 2004, 04:22 PM
> *I think me and jenn are out there after moving our shit.
> [snapback]2173471[/snapback]​*


OH HELL NO STAY HOME! J/K LOL


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

LOOK OUT 4 A NORTENO IN A BROWN LAC WIT AN INSPIRATIONS PLAQUE DAT'LL B DADDY IF U WANT SAY WUT UP I'LL B OUT TOMMORROW NITE 4 SURE MAYBE 2NITE.... :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

YEAH WELL BE OUT THERE TONIGHT AFTER WORK DOIN IT AT ABOUT 12 ANYBODY ELSE ROLLIN OUT THERE uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 27 2004, 05:01 PM
> *YEAH WELL BE OUT THERE TONIGHT AFTER WORK DOIN IT AT ABOUT 12 ANYBODY ELSE ROLLIN OUT THERE uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> [snapback]2173604[/snapback]​*



See you out there homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

i heard some foos are gonna get served tonight. thats what happens when you run your mouth.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Aug 27 2004, 05:49 PM
> *i heard some foos are gonna get served tonight. thats what happens when you run your mouth.
> [snapback]2173685[/snapback]​*


Are you the one serving anyone?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i will be there tomorrow night, maybe even tonight after i pattern my boys roof.


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

:biggrin: its already startin to pop i hear as we type..... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Heh Everyone, This BBQ event is not gonna be at Hellyer anymore, the city got word of how big it was gonna be and shut it down so now it's gonna be at Emma's = Downtown SJ on Sunday    Heads up, spread the word.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 27 2004, 06:01 PM
> *Are you the one serving anyone?
> [snapback]2173797[/snapback]​*


yeah really


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Aug 27 2004, 04:49 PM
> *i heard some foos are gonna get served tonight. thats what happens when you run your mouth.
> [snapback]2173685[/snapback]​*


who is getting served? i wanna watch :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

My dad just told me that there is check points on white road , east hills, dont drink n drive and have that license and insurance ready


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

JUS GOT BACK.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Aug 25 2004, 10:33 PM
> *ill be there this weekend in the orange primered caddy for blvd nights. i might even hit up that bbq everyone is talking about. free food sounds good to me
> [snapback]2167815[/snapback]​*


WAZ DAT U CRUIZIN WIT DAT GLASS HOUSE?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LAST NIGHT WAS ALRIGHT I WAS OUT THERE FOR ABOUT A HOUR, TONIGHT IS GOING TO BE POPPIN!! 7 AT SJBLUEJEANS RIGHT? :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 28 2004, 09:56 AM
> *LAST NIGHT WAS ALRIGHT I WAS OUT THERE FOR ABOUT A HOUR, TONIGHT IS GOING TO BE POPPIN!! 7 AT SJBLUEJEANS RIGHT? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2175269[/snapback]​*


Yup we'll be there


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

YUP :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

it was cool for a friday night, i got there about 11:30. alot of bagged trucks and mustangs, but i seen alot of lolos too. it was cool seen people hittin switches too, usually people wont hit the swith! i seen inspirations, dukes, sharkside, impalas, and a few other clubs!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

whats up man, damn you guys took for ever at jack in the box! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 28 2004, 01:32 PM
> *Yup we'll be there
> [snapback]2175559[/snapback]​*


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

i was out thier last night it was aright i seen 84 cutt at mcdonlds hopping his car :thumbsup: i was in my boys brown tahoe with bags and some girls got toss by the cops :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

MAN LOOKS LIKE I'LL BE THERE IN MY LINCOLN...AND WHAT SUCKS IS I JUST PUT THE STOCKS BACK ON...MY GARAGE DOOR BROKE..I GOT ONE OF THOSE THAT ROLL UP AND THE BIG SPRINGS ON TOP OF THE DOOR BROKE AND 2 WHEELS BROKE OFF....I TRYED WITH 2 OF MY MEMBERS TO OPEN IT AND THAT MOTHER FUCKERS HEAVY...EVEN WITH MY FLOOR JACK....SO AS RIGHT KNOW MY IMPALAS STUCK....LOCKED UP!!! FUCKEN SUXZ...ANYONE KNOW HOW TO OPEN IT BESIDES THE WAY MY DADS TELLING ME...(NOT JUST DRIVING THE CAR THROUGH THE DOOR....)))


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

shit waas packed.. huh..? i'll head out there tonite after work..


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 28 2004, 12:55 PM
> *whats up man, damn you guys took for ever at jack in the box!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2175613[/snapback]​*


i know :biggrin: damm girls couldn't make up there mind what they wanted plus the drive threw worker couldnt get the order straight :twak:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Aug 28 2004, 01:33 PM
> *MAN LOOKS LIKE I'LL BE THERE IN MY LINCOLN...AND WHAT SUCKS IS I JUST PUT THE STOCKS BACK ON...MY GARAGE DOOR BROKE..I GOT ONE OF THOSE THAT ROLL UP AND THE BIG SPRINGS ON TOP OF THE DOOR BROKE AND 2 WHEELS BROKE OFF....I TRYED WITH 2 OF MY MEMBERS TO OPEN IT AND THAT MOTHER FUCKERS HEAVY...EVEN WITH MY FLOOR JACK....SO AS RIGHT KNOW MY IMPALAS STUCK....LOCKED UP!!! FUCKEN SUXZ...ANYONE KNOW HOW TO OPEN IT BESIDES THE WAY MY DADS TELLING ME...(NOT JUST DRIVING THE CAR THROUGH THE DOOR....)))
> [snapback]2175704[/snapback]​*


damm that sucks , cut a big hole threw your garage door wide enough for you impala to fit threw lol


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408sjsharkin_@Aug 28 2004, 01:28 PM
> *i was out thier last night it was aright i seen 84 cutt at mcdonlds hopping his car  :thumbsup: i was in my boys brown tahoe with bags and some girls got toss by the cops  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2175684[/snapback]​*


sup bro should of said wussup , see you out there tonight remember WHITE ROAD at 7:00 SJBLUEJEANS


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

:biggrin: I ROLLED LAST NIGHT AND IT WAS COOL :biggrin: IM DEFINATELY GONNA TRY TO ROLL TONIGHT....IT WAS KIND OF BITCH ROLLING WITH NO DOOR PANELS :0 :roflmao: I PROBABLY THROW EM BACK ON FOR TONIGHT PLUS MY DAMN 4 LINK WAS THE WRONG ONE :angry: SO I HAD TO LEAVE THE DAMN LEAFS ON.........BUT ANY WAYS LOOKIN FORWARD TO TONIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

just got home right now im fuckn tired. tonight was cool saw all kinds of girl fights guy fights and even a inspirations car driving it self.lol im (glad you guys caught before it hit anything)but it was a good cruize night . uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

IT WAS PACKED YESTERDAY NIGHT!!! I DID MAKE IT..HAD TO TAKE APART MY GARAGE DOOR IN SECTIONS AND ROLL IT UP..THEN HAD SOMEONE HOLD THE DOOR UP AND DRIVE THE CAR OUT!!!LOL...IT WORKED.. 1ST TIME TAKING MY CAR OUT IN A YEAR..THANK GOD FOR THE RED TINT,HIDING MY "MISSING INTERIOR PIECES."" I LEFT AT 12 ..NOT THAT MANY COPS,WELL THEY DIDN'T CATCH MY JAN,2004 TAGS!!...LOL


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

whos going out today?? :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

IT WAS COOL LAST NIGHT, I HAVNET SEEN SO MANY LO LOS IN SAN JO FOR A MINUTE. PEOPLE FROM EVERY WHERE. I THINK IT WAS BETTER THEN CINCO DE MAYO. PLUS WE HAD SJBLUEJEANS PACK FOR A MINUTE TOO. I DIDNT SEE NO ONE DOWN WHITE RD? I GIVE UP. ILL BE OUT 2NIGHT FOR A HOUR OR TWO. :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 29 2004, 12:35 PM
> *IT WAS COOL LAST NIGHT, I HAVNET SEEN SO MANY LO LOS IN SAN JO FOR A MINUTE. PEOPLE FROM EVERY WHERE. I THINK IT WAS BETTER THEN CINCO DE MAYO. PLUS WE HAD SJBLUEJEANS PACK FOR A MINUTE TOO. I DIDNT SEE NO ONE DOWN WHITE RD? I GIVE UP.  ILL BE OUT 2NIGHT FOR A HOUR OR TWO.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2177842[/snapback]​*


what time is every one going out there today ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHARKN87_@Aug 29 2004, 01:24 PM
> *what time is every one going out there today ..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2177965[/snapback]​*


IM GOING AROUND 9 OR 10 NOT TO LATE I WORK


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

right b4 sundown would probably be cool....but mt question is where??sant clara ?story/king?s.j. blue jeans?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SWATT Vehicle Outfitters (Jul 13, 2004)

Damn I knew I was gonna miss a good outing !! Between working three jobs and playing baseball I have missed out on waaaaaaaaaaaay too much this year, but baseball is now over, so that will free up a binch of time for me. So now I just gotta find time to lowride between my 3 jobs :cheesy:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWATT Vehicle Outfitters_@Aug 29 2004, 01:50 PM
> *Damn I knew I was gonna miss a good outing !!  Between working three jobs and playing baseball I have missed out on waaaaaaaaaaaay too much this year, but baseball is now over, so that will free up a binch of time for me.  So now I just gotta find time to  lowride between my 3 jobs  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2178048[/snapback]​*


IT WAS OFF THE HOOK BYRON YOU SHOULD HAVE MADE IT OUT . IWAS OUT THERE TILL 3:15 :uh:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

I know the engine was running when they were hitting the switches LOL! , plus some fuck heads from EPA was acting stupid with there doors opened showing off when they lost control of there piece of shit car and hit one of our members 63 impala in the back tailights, oh dam they got rushed :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 29 2004, 04:19 PM
> *I know the engine was running when they were hitting the switches LOL! , plus some fuck heads from EPA was acting stupid with there doors opened showing off when they lost control of there piece of shit car and hit one of our members 63 impala in the back tailights, oh dam they got rushed :machinegun:  :guns:
> [snapback]2178397[/snapback]​*


YEAH I HEARD  SAN JO STYLE? OR JUST A SLAP?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

i got in 5 damm battles with the cutlass from so serious car club, but he's coo i met him at the streetlow show. I will be out there tonight again what time is everyone going out there and where is the meet up i say we make it early like 8:00 i gotta work tomorrow early


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 29 2004, 04:30 PM
> *i got in 5 damm battles with the cutlass from so serious car club, but he's coo i met him at the streetlow show. I will be out there tonight again what time is everyone going out there and where is the meet up i say we make it early like 8:00 i gotta work tomorrow early
> [snapback]2178407[/snapback]​*


FUCK THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HE SAID SAN JO GOT NOTHING ON HIM!!! LOL SO I SAY FUCK HIM AND HIS CREW!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: LOL


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 29 2004, 03:32 PM
> *FUCK THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  HE SAID SAN JO GOT NOTHING ON HIM!!! LOL   SO I SAY FUCK HIM AND HIS CREW!!! :machinegun:  :machinegun: LOL
> [snapback]2178412[/snapback]​*


FUCK THAT ! , he saying that shit cause no one hits there switch out there on him except for coast one caddy and us


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

hell naw i would of done him sj style.. fuck.. if he comes back tonite give him the boot.. and well what time is everyone hedding out there tonite..?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 29 2004, 04:34 PM
> *FUCK THAT ! , he saying that shit cause no one hits there switch out there on him except for coast one caddy and me
> [snapback]2178417[/snapback]​*


THATS RIGHT! AND SALINAS MELLOW RIDESC.C. TALKING SHIT TOO.... BLACK 64 W/ THE CROME.... FUCK THEM TOO... I DONT CARE ABOUT SHIT TALKING BUT COME TO ARE CITY TALKING SHIT YOU GET MORE THEN A HOP!!! I TOLD HIM WAIT... WE ARE HAVING KING OF THE STREET SOON..... AND RUMORS IS MY BOY (SHARKSIDE 64) IS GOING TO BE ALL OVER HIM.... LOL CANT WAIT...


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

ITZ WAZ KOO TILL DOZE NIGGERZ FUCKED UP! DAT WAZ FUNNY SHYT....IT WAZ PACKED A GOOD NITE, I KNO IKNO I WAZ TALKIN HELLA SHYT OUT THERE BUT ITZ ALL GOOD DATZ DA WAY WE DO IT IN SAN JO! LOL


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

YEA THERE WAZ ALOT OF LOLOZ LAST NITE ALONG WIT DUMB NIGGERZ DRIVIN WIT THERE DOORZ OPEN BUT I'LL B OUT 2NITE TOO FUCK DA PIGZ, FUCK DA NIGGERZ AND ANY1 ELSE WHO ACTS STUPID! LOL :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## DeuceMan_408 (Aug 1, 2004)

I know the engine was running when they were hitting the switches LOL! , plus some fuck heads from EPA was acting stupid with there doors opened showing off when they lost control of there piece of shit car and hit one of our members 63 impala in the back tailights, oh dam they got rushed 


--------------------

INSPIRATIONS c.c. san jose

Thats bullshit fools with the doors open. I saw all kinds of fools doing that shit. I hope you returned the favor on the damage. Sounds like you did though.


----------



## SWATT Vehicle Outfitters (Jul 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 29 2004, 03:19 PM
> *I know the engine was running when they were hitting the switches LOL! , plus some fuck heads from EPA was acting stupid with there doors opened showing off when they lost control of there piece of shit car and hit one of our members 63 impala in the back tailights, oh dam they got rushed :machinegun:  :guns:
> [snapback]2178397[/snapback]​*



What kinda car from EPA ??


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

We got home at 4:30 AM - Never even made it all the way downtown, I heard it was PACKED and taking hours to get from the Arena up to 101 :thumbsup: Even got pulled over and told to "do what I gotta do, but do it right" (my front plate isn't up but they weren't trippin) the cop straight told me they're not writing tickets, just giving warnings.  ....Weinerschneitzel was packed with bombas......saw lots of bagged Impalas/other cars :uh: (heeheehee) a few lifted cars :thumbsup:.....

It was cool meeting some of the people from LIL (98shark, coast1) :wave: :wave: Me 'n my road-dogg/sister, Julie, will be out there tonight  We also saw some people/cars from LIL out there (Luxurious/Viejitos/47Olds/all of Inspirations/Life's Finest, etc...) :wave: :thumbsup:

 :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> I know the engine was running when they were hitting the switches LOL! , plus some fuck heads from EPA was acting stupid with there doors opened showing off when they lost control of there piece of shit car and hit one of our members 63 impala in the back tailights, oh dam they got rushed
> --------------------
> 
> Hey, I was telling his wifee (I think) last night, that Impalas CC gets hella good pricing from Bowtie up North, and some guys from our Central Coast chapter have a yard down there by Gilroy/Salinas with hella cars (Impalas and others), holla if you guys need anything, K....I would have flipped a fuckin lid if someone hit my car. :angry:
> ...


----------



## SWATT Vehicle Outfitters (Jul 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Aug 29 2004, 03:46 PM
> *YEA THERE WAZ ALOT OF LOLOZ LAST NITE ALONG WIT DUMB NIGGERZ DRIVIN WIT THERE DOORZ OPEN BUT I'LL B OUT 2NITE TOO FUCK DA PIGZ, FUCK DA NIGGERZ AND ANY1 ELSE WHO ACTS STUPID! LOL :twak:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2178446[/snapback]​*



Well damn I guess I will keep me and my little cadillac at home tonight, aint in the mood to accept being called ****** by anybody. And NO i wasnt there last night so It wasnt me running into the back somebodies car ( which was real fucked up ) and I dont ride with my doors open


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWATT Vehicle Outfitters_@Aug 29 2004, 06:06 PM
> *Well damn I guess I will keep me and my little cadillac at home tonight,  aint in the mood to accept being called ****** by anybody.  And NO i wasnt there last night so It wasnt me running into the back somebodies car ( which was real fucked up )  and I dont ride with my doors open
> [snapback]2178668[/snapback]​*


naw not like that just to those fuck heads, and any other stupid fucks that messed it up for us riders... i gotta picture of the car and license plate numbers i will post later I dunno it was a ugly car and i think that shit was stolen cause the stupid fuck was starting it with two lil wires under the dash


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

here is the car that hit the 63 , he was up on the sidewalk :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## SWATT Vehicle Outfitters (Jul 13, 2004)

Well dude is a freakin idiot in a major way, to be bringin that POS out anyway. Im sorry I dont know who that is, & I hate that he has put a taint on the EPA name, cause for those of us that really do lowride, we wouldnt do no stupid shit like that.


----------



## DeuceMan_408 (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 29 2004, 05:28 PM
> *here is the car that hit the 63 , he was up on the sidewalk  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> [snapback]2178751[/snapback]​*


I saw that peice of shit. Sorry bout your guys ride. Your club had some nice rides out last night.


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

THATS FUCKED UP SHIT . YEAH I HAD SOME DUDES IN WHITE LEXUS DOIN THAT SAME SHIT (ROLLIN WIT THE DOORS OPEN) THESE FUCKS ALMOST HIT MY CADDY .MISSED IT BUY A COUPLE OF INCHES ,THEN I BACKED OFF AND THE ALLMOST HIT THE CURB TWICE . DUMB ASS MUTHA-FUCKER'S 

BY THE WAY I GOT A PIC OF THEM


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Aug 29 2004, 09:01 PM
> *THATS FUCKED UP SHIT . YEAH  I HAD SOME DUDES IN WHITE LEXUS DOIN THAT SAME SHIT (ROLLIN WIT THE DOORS OPEN) THESE FUCKS ALMOST HIT MY CADDY .MISSED IT BUY A COUPLE OF INCHES ,THEN I BACKED OFF AND THE ALLMOST HIT THE CURB TWICE . DUMB ASS MUTHA-FUCKER'S
> 
> BY THE WAY I GOT A PIC OF THEM
> [snapback]2178990[/snapback]​*


THE DRIVER DID THE DOOR OPEN THING FOR ABOUT 1.5 MILES .I WOULD FIGURE HE MIGHT BE TIRED FROM ALL THE WALKIN HE DID :uh:


----------



## SWATT Vehicle Outfitters (Jul 13, 2004)

I just got back from San Jose, and shit it was on and popping tonight pretty good as well. Of course everyone told me I should have been there last night (sat) but tonight Del Toro's brought out a hopper and entertained everyone at McDonalds for a bit till the police came and seen his car sitting in the air, then they took thier time and got everybody out. We all cruised down to 7-11 or to the Wienerschniztel and chilled for a while. They were still there kickin it when I left. It was good seeing some folks out and about again. People were also talking about the upcoming Stockton show this sat  

I still wish I could have been there sat, but man did it feel good to be out doing some serious lowriding again :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWATT Vehicle Outfitters_@Aug 29 2004, 07:06 PM
> *Well damn I guess I will keep me and my little cadillac at home tonight,  aint in the mood to accept being called ****** by anybody.  And NO i wasnt there last night so It wasnt me running into the back somebodies car ( which was real fucked up )  and I dont ride with my doors open
> [snapback]2178668[/snapback]​*


BRO DIDN'T MEAN IT LIKE DAT I CALL BLACKZ, BLACKZ AND DUMB BLACKZ LIKE LAST NITE NIGGERZ NO DIRESPECT MEANT....


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

it was pretty good out there Mcdonalds was packed for a bit del toro did a tight show hopping that regal shit got up, i got pics I will post tomorrow, and the fight at Wienerschniztel did anyone else see it? well im going to bed


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 30 2004, 02:13 AM
> *it was pretty good out there Mcdonalds was packed for a bit del toro did a tight show hopping that regal shit got up, i got pics I will post tomorrow, and the fight at Wienerschniztel did anyone else see it? well im going to bed
> [snapback]2179616[/snapback]​*


LOL DER WERE FIGHTIN 4 WHILE TOO I WOULD'VE BEEN OUT OF BREATH....LOL :biggrin: PIX OF DA FIGHT? DHYT GOTTA BUY A CAMCORDER 4 THEZE MAIN EVENTZ LOL


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

so i guess sunday was tight!!! thats fucked up what happend to that 63...did it bend the corner point of the car..cause thats a hard as spot to pull out...if you guys looking for parts my homie in my club bought all new parts/trim for his 63..everything..lights and all..the old ones where clean to begin with...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

muther fuckers need to keep that opeing doors shit in the east coast!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

I WENT W/ MY HOMIE.... I WENT HOME EARLY...9:30 OR SO ... IM VERY HAPPY, THIS TURN OUT A VERY GOOD BLVD, NIGHT.. THANKS FOR EVERYONE COMING OUT... I HAVENT SEEN SO MANY LO LOS IN YEARS IN SAN JO... FROM SAC.. ALL THE WAY FROM SALINAS... TO MANY CLUBS TO SAY...A FEW FIGHTS.. STUPID PEOPLE WALKING THE STREET.. :uh: :angry: :0 ONE MORE BARBQUE OF THE SUMMER, MY HOMIES INSPIRATIONS C.C. AFTER THAT GET READY FOR KING OF THE STREET....THE SAME PEOPLE THAT GAVE YOU BLVD NIGHTS. SOMETIME IN EARLY 2005 BLUID YOUR SHIT RIGHT THERE IS GOING TO BE MONEY GIVIN OUT...$$$$$$$ PEOPLE WELCOME FROM EVERYWHERE... JUST ACT RIGHT... :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

the fight....... thats my straight home boy(bald guy with no shirt).. fucker got down as fuck.. he fucked the guy in the white shirt up bad.. and my boy got some good pics of that fight... :thumbsup: uffin: ** as much as he didnt want to fuck up the night for us lowriders.. u know how it is... do what u got to do,handle your business..**


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

thats the thing dumb solo riders and guys that dont know the life like us riders know.... go out and try to get stupid and us with the plaques in the back window just get marked by popos... and get shut down.. this weekend was thight better that mardi grass and cinco de mayo...


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

hey art i seen u and try to say what up... but i dont know if u heard me... i was ridin on a 69 impala.... custom


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

this weekend was cool...i didnt see anyfights..but say alot of car clubs out there..i cant stand the fools with open doors..they almost hit my car like 4 times...i said something and they got back in right away..lol..it was funny...but it was a good weekend...and this dude three wheel'n it almost hit my car to...man !!! everyone hitn there switches and bags popp'n...it was fun....


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Aug 30 2004, 08:43 AM
> *hey art i seen u and try to say what up... but i dont know if u heard me... i was ridin on a 69 impala.... custom
> [snapback]2180060[/snapback]​*


which sixty nine..i saw alot..my bad for not hearing you bro..i had guys out there hollarn at girls..and pipes go off and music bagnn....


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

i just have one ?'s do thet think this shit is cool or somethin.(riden wit the doors open)oh shit can't forget about poppin you collar' ................oh shit the shirts they have don't have collar's :thumbsdown:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

a brown one.. with iroc rims... it was ridin behind a red and whte 68 with lifts....


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

so.....







whens the next cruise..


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Aug 30 2004, 09:59 AM
> *i just have one ?'s do thet think this shit is cool or somethin.(riden wit the doors open)oh shit can't forget about poppin you collar' ................oh shit the shirts they have don't have collar's :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2180119[/snapback]​*


STUPID ASS FUCK....SAN JO.. SHOULD STOP THIS SHIT... TO MANY PEOPLE MAD AT THIS SHIT.. GO DO THIS IN OAKLAND...


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 30 2004, 10:04 AM
> *STUPID ASS FUCK....SAN JO.. SHOULD STOP THIS SHIT... TO MANY PEOPLE MAD AT THIS SHIT.. GO DO THIS IN OAKLAND...
> [snapback]2180130[/snapback]​*


i will vote for that ...........keep that shit out of san jo


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

yeah true this aint the side show..


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

no hoo ridin!


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

this is acceptable behavior in san jo :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

:twak: smak'em when u se them..doing that shit lol


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Aug 30 2004, 09:01 AM
> *a brown one.. with iroc rims... it was ridin behind a red and whte 68 with lifts....
> [snapback]2180125[/snapback]​*


i seen that one..the brown faded one...my bad bro...maybe next you should get out and say whats up.....next time i guess


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Aug 30 2004, 09:04 AM
> *i will vote for that ...........keep that shit out of san jo
> [snapback]2180133[/snapback]​*


i 2nd hand that..


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 30 2004, 10:09 AM
> *i 2nd hand that..
> [snapback]2180152[/snapback]​*


GOOD.... WE NEED TO STOP THIS SHIT.. QUIKLY.. BEFORE IT STARTS AS A BIG ASS THING.... FAKE ASS FOOLS W/ FAKE ASS BLING BLING IN THERE MOUTH.... GO TO OAKLAND OR SOMEWHERE ELSE... WE DONT NEED THIS SHIT HERE... WE ARE LOWRIDERS WE NOT A SIDESHOW..... :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

i like that.....


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Aug 30 2004, 10:21 AM
> *i like that.....
> [snapback]2180175[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

OH SHIT HOMIE FRED ,HE COULD NOT HELP IT HE HAD TO ROLL WIT DEM OPEN TOO...............I HEARD HE'S GETTIN RID OF THE 13'S AND GETTINS SOME 24'S J/K :biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 30 2004, 09:20 AM
> *GOOD.... WE NEED TO STOP THIS SHIT.. QUIKLY.. BEFORE IT STARTS AS A BIG ASS THING.... FAKE ASS FOOLS W/ FAKE ASS BLING BLING IN THERE MOUTH.... GO TO OAKLAND OR SOMEWHERE ELSE... WE DONT NEED THIS SHIT HERE... WE ARE LOWRIDERS WE NOT A SIDESHOW..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2180173[/snapback]​*


IM GETTING TIRED OF FOOLS WHO THINK THERE ALL THAT WITH THERE LUXURY CARS..HAVING A LOW LOW IS LUXURY ENOUGH..U CAN NOT ASK FOE NOTHING MORE...THEN CHILLN IN UR LOW LAD BACK TO THE OLDIES AND CRUZING 5 MPH...NOT THIS POP UA COLLAR BULL SHIT HANGING OUT OF YOUR BOYS SUVZ, BENZ, LEXUS, BMW WITH THE ***** ASS SONGS AND THINK YOUR THE SHITS...HELL NAW..THIS IS SAN JO NOT NO NEW YORK..KEEP THAT SHIT OUT OF SAN JO...ITS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDERS NOT EUROS...


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 30 2004, 09:20 AM
> *GOOD.... WE NEED TO STOP THIS SHIT.. QUIKLY.. BEFORE IT STARTS AS A BIG ASS THING.... FAKE ASS FOOLS W/ FAKE ASS BLING BLING IN THERE MOUTH.... GO TO OAKLAND OR SOMEWHERE ELSE... WE DONT NEED THIS SHIT HERE... WE ARE LOWRIDERS WE NOT A SIDESHOW..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2180173[/snapback]​*



AMEN :angel:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Aug 30 2004, 09:05 AM
> *this is acceptable behavior in san jo :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2180140[/snapback]​*


:uh:
LOL

Not to everyone :biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 30 2004, 11:36 AM
> *:uh:
> LOL
> 
> ...



hey jen u have a nice clean ride....i saw u at the gas station..i was on my way home..i pulled up but turned around and pulled back in on the other side


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

i seen some afgan **** rolling around there benz..you know with the model number shaved off..wonder why???lol...fucken car had some stock 14's lol on a 2000 something benzo..he got next to me and told me..some like its not a benzo...i rolled down my window and told that mother fucker..fuck your benzo...the whole time for 2 blocks i was next to him bagging it...he rolled up his windows cause my valves are right under my drivers side door so its loud..i was waiting for him to say something....little after that my viair compressors shut off..over heated...lol ohh well..hate those pretty boy fagits...remind me of the rebels back then..like 3 years ago when san jose was infested with them down town


----------



## Lowrida4Life (Apr 22, 2003)

i went out Saturday night... i was there til about 3 in da morning... damn, helluva nite. got some numbers from some fine girls in a black vw bug... anybody see them? imma post some pics up today. i didn't see any fights or problems except for some norteno gang bangerz walking down the street yelling out some gang shit at cars passing by. :uh: 

speaking of, hey INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ, i think you should remove your avatar man. no disrespect but that is gang affiliated and us lowriders aren't about that amigo... let's keep it peaceful. that looks bad on us.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

you don't like his avatar.....shit even if you an't bangging...there always apart that hates scraps!...i had my bad up in personal wars with them...my whole fucken street where i live was scrapville...

i vote to keep it!!!!lol


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

bobby..why where you rolling by yourself on saterday


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

well shit why not kick those fools out the strip.. next time we see them hanging out the car give em a map so they can take their shit to oakland.. cause it aint happening here.. and mrimpala cars looking fucking clean man.. talk to u soon... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

i was on my work truck and my boys where waiting for me to head out from there i got of late from work... and i just caught them up.. and they said park the truck and chill for a while.. so i did... i was wearing my albertsons uniform.. didnt u see me cruzin on a 69 and 69 impala...???


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

dont trip.. i wasnt on the truck.. you just seen me when i was about to park it down the street from mcd's...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

LETS HELP THEM OUT ,.EVERY PINCHE DOOR THATS OPEN..WELL ROLL UP TO THEM AND SHUT IT..EVEN IF THEY GOT THERE FUCKEN FOOT OUT!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

NA I LEFT SHORTY AFTER I RAN INTO YOU...


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

i like that... im down ... who else..


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

i like that... im down ... who else.. :twak: <---like that


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Aug 30 2004, 12:09 PM
> *LETS HELP THEM OUT ,.EVERY PINCHE DOOR THATS OPEN..WELL ROLL UP TO THEM AND SHUT IT..EVEN IF THEY GOT THERE FUCKEN FOOT OUT!
> [snapback]2180660[/snapback]​*


fuk yeah..there nothing but a bunch of wanna b's..talking about bling bling...let me see when u bling bling again when i shut that door in there face...

i say we all drive them away ..dont even let them set foot in san jo....bounce it on them


----------



## Lowrida4Life (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Aug 30 2004, 11:59 AM
> *you don't like his avatar.....shit even if you an't bangging...there always apart that hates scraps!...i had my bad up in personal wars with them...my whole fucken street where i live was scrapville...
> 
> i vote to keep it!!!!lol
> [snapback]2180620[/snapback]​*


no i don't like his avatar and i'm not bangin. i don't like scraps and i don't like norfeos... i don't like bangers period and lowriding is not a place for them. he should remove it... he's got xiv on there and that shit aint coo... i think most lowriders here would agree to take that somewhere else.


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

lovin the idea! :thumbsup: :twak: <---- get yo assw out of here foo!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida4Life_@Aug 30 2004, 12:54 PM
> *i went out Saturday night... i was there til about 3 in da morning... damn, helluva nite. got some numbers from some fine girls in a black vw bug... anybody see them? imma post some pics up today. i didn't see any fights or problems except for some norteno gang bangerz walking down the street yelling out some gang shit at cars passing by. :uh:
> 
> speaking of, hey INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ, i think you should remove your avatar man.  no disrespect but that is gang affiliated and us lowriders aren't about that amigo... let's keep it peaceful. that looks bad on us.
> [snapback]2180605[/snapback]​*


DONT TRIP OFF HIM..... THATS HIMSELF NOT THE WHOLE CLUB ......I WAS BANGING JUST LIKE THOSE KIDS ON SANTA CLARA ST.. THE SAME WAY ... THEY WILL LEARN .. ONE DAY I DID... BUT YOU ALWAYS HAVE A LIL. NORTHERN IN YOU... I DONT LIKE SCRAPS, I DONT GO LOOKING FOR TROUBLE.... BUT I ANIT NO BICTH...... :angry: THOSE FOOLS ON THE STREET LET THEM BE, EVEN IF I DONT AGREE ON THAT ....THEY REP. SAN JO. TO THE FULLEST & THERE IS NOTHING WRONG W/ THAT.... MY 2 CENTS
FUCK PEACE.................... :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

true that.. i dont mind the avatar. its not like lowriders out there aint tated down from there old days too.. so u really cant say anything about that... u know??? like 98shark said there gonna learn some day


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

IF THOSE GUYS YELLING OUT SHIT TO YOU REALLY BOTHER YOU..STOP THE CAR...AND TELL THEM SOMETHING... :thumbsup: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrida4Life (Apr 22, 2003)

i hear ya guys... but its just as easy to remove it and not deal with the shish, ya know? thats negative in my opinion. sure tatoos are one thing, but on a site like this where lowriders come together from all over, that looks bad on us. xiv/xii... whatever... it shouldn't be promoted... my opinion again... but i can't make him take it off so what can i do but sit here and complain :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrida4Life (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Aug 30 2004, 12:27 PM
> *IF THOSE GUYS YELLING OUT  SHIT TO YOU REALLY BOTHER YOU..STOP THE CAR...AND TELL THEM SOMETHING... :thumbsup:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2180698[/snapback]​*


yeah right! 

no it's just that they were trying to start trouble with sum peeps driving by :uh:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida4Life_@Aug 30 2004, 12:17 PM
> *no i don't like his avatar and i'm not bangin. i don't like scraps and i don't like norfeos... i don't like bangers period and lowriding is not a place for them. he should remove it... he's got xiv on there and that shit aint coo... i think most lowriders here would agree to take that somewhere else.
> [snapback]2180679[/snapback]​*



if u dont like then get ur ass out of here so u dont have to see it...
I think his avatar is sick....


----------



## Lowrida4Life (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 30 2004, 12:37 PM
> *if u dont like then get ur ass out of here so u dont have to see it...
> I think his avatar is sick....
> [snapback]2180722[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida4Life_@Aug 30 2004, 01:29 PM
> *yeah right!
> 
> no it's just that they were trying to start trouble with sum peeps driving by  :uh:
> [snapback]2180704[/snapback]​*


BICTH........................ DONT LOOK AT THEM, SCARED ASS...... :biggrin: THATS LOVE SEEING ALL THAT RED IN SAN JO.....


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida4Life_@Aug 30 2004, 12:54 PM
> *i went out Saturday night... i was there til about 3 in da morning... damn, helluva nite. got some numbers from some fine girls in a black vw bug... anybody see them? imma post some pics up today. i didn't see any fights or problems except for some norteno gang bangerz walking down the street yelling out some gang shit at cars passing by. :uh:
> 
> speaking of, hey INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ, i think you should remove your avatar man.  no disrespect but that is gang affiliated and us lowriders aren't about that amigo... let's keep it peaceful. that looks bad on us.
> [snapback]2180605[/snapback]​*


GO TELL THAT TO LOWRIDER MAGAZINE THEY HAVE SCRAP SHIT ALL OVER THE PLACE THERE, BUT THEN AGAIN NOBODY SEZS NOTHIN TO THEM,MY 2 CENTS


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> BICTH........................ DONT LOOK AT THEM, SCARED ASS...... :biggrin: THATS LOVE SEEING ALL THAT RED IN SAN JO.....
> [snapback]2180742[/snapback]​[/quote
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

tru that about lowrider magazine... :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 30 2004, 02:07 PM
> *GO TELL THAT TO LOWRIDER MAGAZINE THEY HAVE SCRAP SHIT ALL OVER THE PLACE THERE, BUT THEN AGAIN NOBODY SEZS NOTHIN TO THEM,MY 2 CENTS
> [snapback]2180765[/snapback]​*


DAMN IT....... TRUE THAT! :angry: LOWRIDER MAGAZINE STARTED HERE SAN JO.... NOW SINCE ITS DOWN SOUTH ITS ALL SUR THIS SUR THAT... :uh: NO LOVE FOR US NORTHERNS.


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

why!..  its true the first magazines ever published by lowrider magazine.. where san jose this san jo that fiargrounds here and all the advertisements where all local shops here in san jo.. and if im not mistaking the lowrider magazine building was on willow street witch is about two blocks from where i live at...


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

FUCK IT I'LL CLOSE THERE DOORZ 4 THEM WHILE THERE STILL OUTSIDE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i dont think he should remove it if he dont want to. this aint a popularity contest... where majority votes. fuck that. i dont see anyone complaining about some other peoples screen names with 13 and x3s on here. its just like it is out here. you can advertise all the sur street wear all the 13 and blue shit from la in whatever magazine including lowrider japan, but as soon as someone tries to even say northern cali everyone starts groaning trying to ban shit. what the fuck is that. loved the frisco show all you saw in the stands was red and white. just like when we go to la all we see is blue, what do you expect, this cali man youll never be able to seperate that shit. sport what you want, your labeled whether you want it or not.
like when a cop pulls you over, he asks who u run with and if you bang, you say no, but does he believe you, hell no. it seems this lowriding is a hobby for many, but this is a lifestyle, negative or positive. whether you claim or not. all you have to know is where someones from and thats their affiliation... some just take it more serious than others.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

what do you expect, this cali man youll never be able to seperate that shit. sport what you want, your labeled whether you want it or not.

DAMNT IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida4Life_@Aug 30 2004, 12:54 PM
> *i went out Saturday night... i was there til about 3 in da morning... damn, helluva nite. got some numbers from some fine girls in a black vw bug... anybody see them? imma post some pics up today. i didn't see any fights or problems except for some norteno gang bangerz walking down the street yelling out some gang shit at cars passing by. :uh:
> 
> speaking of, hey INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ, i think you should remove your avatar man.  no disrespect but that is gang affiliated and us lowriders aren't about that amigo... let's keep it peaceful. that looks bad on us.
> [snapback]2180605[/snapback]​*


A BRO I'M NOT GONNA TAKE IT DOWN 4 U OR ANYBODY ELSE IF U DON'T LIKE IT IGNORE BUT DATZ PART OF ME I'M A NORTENO AND A LOWRIDER U DON'T HEAR ME ON HERE SAYIN NORTE OR ANYTHING LIKE DAT EVEN IF I WAZ I WOULDN'T CARE WUT U THINK CUZ DATZ ME....AND TRUST ME I KNO I'M NOT DA ONLY NORTENO DATZ A LOWRIDER BET ALOT OF FOOLZ ON HERE! BUT OH WELL DATZ UR OPINION DATZ LIKE ME SAYIN CHANGE UR NAME ITZ NOT SPELLED RITE UR SPELLIN IT LIKE A BLACK PERSON LOWRIDA OR LOWRIDER! LOL WELL THINK WUT U WANT I DON'T CARE....  :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Aug 30 2004, 03:06 PM
> *A BRO I'M NOT GONNA TAKE IT DOWN 4 U OR ANYBODY ELSE IF U DON'T LIKE IT IGNORE BUT DATZ PART OF ME I'M A NORTENO AND A LOWRIDER U DON'T HEAR ME ON HERE SAYIN NORTE OR ANYTHING LIKE DAT EVEN IF I WAZ I WOULDN'T CARE WUT U THINK CUZ DATZ ME....AND TRUST ME I KNO I'M NOT DA ONLY NORTENO DATZ A LOWRIDER BET ALOT OF FOOLZ ON HERE! BUT OH WELL DATZ UR OPINION DATZ LIKE ME SAYIN CHANGE UR NAME ITZ NOT SPELLED RITE UR SPELLIN IT LIKE A BLACK PERSON LOWRIDA OR LOWRIDER! LOL WELL THINK WUT U WANT I DON'T CARE....   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2180918[/snapback]​*


SHAAAAAAAAAAAA ///LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

MAYBE HEZ A SKRAP GETTIN OFFENDED?! LOL SCARED TO CRUZ DA STREETZ CUZ DERZ GANGBANGERZ EVERYWHERE! LOL DID U GET PUNKED BY CHOLOZ WHEN U WERE YOUNGER OR SOMETHIN?LOL SEE NOW U GOT ME TALKIN SHYT! :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

AW SHIT HERE WE GO WITH THE RED/BLUE SHIT WHO CARES IF YOU WANA WERE BLUE WERE BLUE IF U WANA WERE RED WERE RED FUCK IF YOU WANA B LIKE FAT JOE AND WEAR PINK THEN GO FOR IT AS LONG AS NOBADY IS DISRESPECTING DONT TRIP, I ALLWAYS GET DOGED BY SOME LIL PUNK ASS WANA BS ALL I DO IS LOOK @ THEM BACK AND I HIT THE SWITCH ....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrida4Life (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 30 2004, 01:00 PM
> *BICTH........................  DONT LOOK AT THEM,  SCARED ASS...... :biggrin: THATS LOVE SEEING ALL THAT RED IN SAN JO.....
> [snapback]2180742[/snapback]​*


naw man, i aint no bitch but i'm not stupid eiither. i'm not gonna go start shit with 10 fools when #1, i'm rolling with just one other homie and #2, they're a bunch of knuckleheads, (like yourself and the other guys now talkin shit on here), who just want trouble... i'm out there on santa clara, king, story to cruise... to lowride and have fun. i already told you i don't bang and think both sides of this stupid gang shit are a bunch of punks... scraps/nor-feos. 

it's people like you and mister inspirations essj that are giving lowriders a bad name... your the reasons cops are pulling us over all the time beccause of your gang affiliation. i thought i already made that clear but maybe your ignorant like most lil bangers. for your info, i'm almost 30 and i've done a lot of the shit youre doing now... maybe some of you are too immature to be lowriding right now… no respect for lowriding, but respect for a color. i guess you don’t understand what i’m getting at. i suggested the idea of changing the avatar nicely and thought maybe you can look into it deeper at what i’m getting at, but you’re too shallow for that right now. sorry i asked, i’m not surprised you’re not gonna change it and it doesn’t hurt me personally, just hurts lowriding.

maybe one day you'll grow up and realize how stupid it is (maybe). so don't think you guys are making me mad by calling me bitch or scrap, because you just make me laugh ignorant youngsters... lil hot-headed bangers ready to start shit always out there on the SJ streets and ruin a good thing like lowriding. :uh: :uh: :uh: bang on… thanks.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

true that eazy510...once upon a time..eazy510 monte was clean candy apple red..till some fucken putas that we call scraps caught him at a light and fucked up his whole ride...windows and all...well all i can say is that those mother fuckers got to see the undercarrige of a 71 monte...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

Lowrida4Life...theres many people that feel the way you do..but they don't open there mouth..#1 reason..you'll lose in a verbal match and phyiscal..thats ..that..what was said was said..leave it at that..just for the sake of no more bullshit..some remarks need to be kept to your self.. you got to remember your a visitor in there town...thats there style..and we need to respect it..or get yout ass kicked..thats just the way things are..its life


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

SHIT MY RIDE STILL GOT SOME WAR SCARS ....LOL SOME NIGAS HEAD IN THE BUMPER :biggrin: WELL I GUESS THEY THOUGH THEY WERE INDESTRUCTIBLE ....HA HA AND LEST NOT MANTION MY BLUE CUTLASS EVERY TIME I TURNED A CORNER SONE DUMB FUCKS ALLWAYS THROWING UP THE 14 CUZ MY RIDE WAS BLUE :twak:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

shit you an't the only one that black primered 64 in newark was clean..till 9 scraps blocked him in at a gas station..one in the back with a 8o's cutlass and one in the front with a regal..well he fucken ramed both cars with his 64 SS and took 3 of those muther fuckers with them..at the end total damage was a whole new front clip and new truck and bumpers...lol crazy wonder why we hate scraps so much


----------



## Lowrida4Life (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Aug 30 2004, 03:20 PM
> *SHIT MY RIDE STILL GOT SOME WAR SCARS ....LOL SOME NIGAS HEAD IN THE BUMPER  :biggrin:  WELL I GUESS THEY THOUGH THEY WERE INDESTRUCTIBLE ....HA HA AND LEST NOT MANTION MY BLUE CUTLASS EVERY TIME I TURNED A CORNER SONE DUMB FUCKS ALLWAYS THROWING UP THE 14 CUZ MY RIDE WAS BLUE :twak:
> [snapback]2181024[/snapback]​*


i've had my share of similar shit with my red cutlass but with scraps... it goes both ways, and the gang bangers out on the streets are a problem not only to the cops but the lowriders too.

let me apologize... maybe i should have just sent essj a private message instead of bringing it on here for everyone to get all upset, but i had just seen his avatar and it was dissappointing to me. nothing's going to change and like mrimpala2000510 said, that's the way it is.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

lowrida you making sound that chivo is the blame, its a fucken avatar on the damm computer do you really think cops are on this layitlow website looking at these posts ? NO... i dont get how you thinking he putting lowridering down, like east side riders c.c. is saying lowrider magazine has whole kinds of gang affiliated too, and to say the truth its not really us riders starting shit its the people that dont have lowriders or a fixed up car and just walk on king n story is the one starting the shit and messing it all up. He's just down for the northern ca. oh and know him before you start judging him


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida4Life_@Aug 30 2004, 04:12 PM
> *naw man, i aint no bitch but i'm not stupid eiither. i'm not gonna go start shit with 10 fools when #1, i'm rolling with just one other homie and #2, they're a bunch of knuckleheads, (like yourself and the other guys now talkin shit on here), who just want trouble... i'm out there on santa clara, king, story to cruise... to lowride and have fun. i already told you i don't bang and think both sides of this stupid gang shit are a bunch of punks...  scraps/nor-feos.
> 
> it's people like you and mister inspirations essj that are giving lowriders a bad name... your the reasons cops are pulling us over all the time beccause of your gang affiliation. i thought i already made that clear but maybe your ignorant like most lil bangers. for your info, i'm almost 30 and i've done a lot of the shit youre doing now... maybe some of you are too immature to be lowriding right now… no respect for lowriding, but respect for a color. i guess you don’t understand what i’m getting at. i suggested the idea of changing the avatar nicely and thought maybe you can look into it deeper at what i’m getting at, but you’re too shallow for that right now. sorry i asked, i’m not surprised you’re not gonna change it and it doesn’t hurt me personally, just hurts lowriding.
> ...


IM IN A BLACK TOWNCAR LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK WHEN YOU COME TO SAN JO... YOUNGSTER NA ..... IM 29 ......BEEN DOING THIS FOR YEARS I GET ALOT OF RESPECT FROM ALL KIND OF PEOPLE.......... BEST THING TO DO JUST LIKE YOUR HOMIE SAID KEEP YOUR MOTHERFUCKIN MOUTH CLOSE... OR ELSE.... MY HOOD..... :biggrin: SAN JO... DONT LIKE IT, DONT COME..... OH YEAH BI...............ICTH....... YOU ARE...&?


----------



## Lowrida4Life (Apr 22, 2003)

:roflmao: 29? you act like your 9. By the way, it's not YOUR hood. remember that... ready to die for something that's not yours? stupid! :uh: good luck

-from a true lowrider.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

Mcdonalds


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

so back to the subject...wuz up with mexican independce day...that weekend are flyers going to passed out for that at the stockton show..those flyers made a big ass diffrence..havent seen so many low lows since 97 out there!! i though it was fading way,but this weekend proved me wrong...good job on the flyers 1998shark!


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

uh oh


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

those pictures from sunday night??


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Aug 30 2004, 04:39 PM
> *so back to the subject...wuz up with mexican independce day...that weekend are flyers going to passed out for that at the stockton show..those flyers made a big ass diffrence..havent seen so many low lows since 97 out there!! i though it was fading way,but this weekend proved me wrong...good job on the flyers 1998shark!
> [snapback]2181076[/snapback]​*


THANKS BRO..... NA TO MUCH $$$ ON THE FLYERS 16SEPT ALWAYS BEEN THERE... AND WE MAKE BLVD NIGHTS HAPPEND... :biggrin: & YES WE DID.. HELLA OF A TIME.... MUCH LOVE TO EVERY ONE THAT CAME OUT..... ALL THE LO LOS... NEXT THING WE ARE HAVING IS KING OF STREET... YOU SEEN BLVD. NIGHT .... YOULL SEE KING OF THE STREET.....


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Aug 30 2004, 04:39 PM
> *so back to the subject...wuz up with mexican independce day...that weekend are flyers going to passed out for that at the stockton show..those flyers made a big ass diffrence..havent seen so many low lows since 97 out there!! i though it was fading way,but this weekend proved me wrong...good job on the flyers 1998shark!
> [snapback]2181076[/snapback]​*



AWWW THE GOOD OLD DAYS MEMBER WHEN WE STOPED TRAFIC WITH THE BIG ASS CORONA BOTTLE ....LOL WE HAD EVERY ONE SMOKING THERE TIRES I STILL GOT THAT ON TAPE FUCK WERE DEEP THAT NIGHT LIKE 8 OR 9 CARS. DAM HOPE ITS LIKE THAT THIS YEAR .....


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

yeah sunday night


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

king of the streets dame last time san jose had one was when 2000 or something...maybe by then my air bags might..i say might be as fast as yours..thinking about running a bottle....can't wait for that..i'll have tags by then for i can stay out there longer..lol


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

LOWRIDA I AIN'T NO YOUNGSTER AND I'LL BOX IF I HAVE TOO BUT I'M NOT OUT THERE STARTIN SHYT BUT IF U FEEL THAT DEEP ABOUT UR OPINION NEXT TIME U SEE INSPIRATIONS ASK 4 CHIVO LET UR OPINION BE KNOWN THERE AND ME AND U CAN SETTLE IT THERE I'M NOT HERE TO TALK SHYT JUS PASS TIME ON DA COMPUTER BUT U MAKIN IT BIGGER THAN WUT IT IZ DON'T BE PUTTIN US DOWN CUZ UR NOT A BANGER OR CAN'T HANG WIT BANGERZ....BUT LIKE I SAID ASK 4 ME IF U FEEL U WANT TO DISRESPECT IN PERSON....READ MY RESPECT LINE UNDER DIZ.....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida4Life_@Aug 30 2004, 04:38 PM
> *:roflmao:  29? you act like your 9.  By the way, it's not YOUR hood. remember that... ready to die for something that's not yours? stupid!  :uh: good luck
> 
> -from a true lowrider.
> [snapback]2181072[/snapback]​*


GOT A GOOD MOUTH ON YOU CUMPUTER GANGSTER LOL ILL SHOW YOU HOW A LIL. 9 YEAR OLD GETS DOWN... & DIRTY IT IS...LOL :biggrin: STILL A BICTH... FAKE ASS....DONT FORGET WHAT I DRIVE,..... :0


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

So Serious cc.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 30 2004, 04:51 PM
> *So Serious cc.
> [snapback]2181120[/snapback]​*


SORRY ASS FOOLS :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

FUCK ALL THIS BULLSHIT TALKING AND POST SOME PICTURES FROM THIS WEEKEND OR SOME TITTIES :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

i didn't see that many girls taking it all off like other years...don't tell me there starting to respect them selfs :angry: .. cause that will suck!! :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Aug 30 2004, 05:03 PM
> *i didn't see that many girls taking it all off like other years...don't tell me there starting to respect them selfs :angry: .. cause that will suck!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2181157[/snapback]​*


I KNOW HUH SHOW SOME ASS THEN.... FRONT OR BACK :biggrin: LOL


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida4Life_@Aug 30 2004, 03:12 PM
> *naw man, i aint no bitch but i'm not stupid eiither. i'm not gonna go start shit with 10 fools when #1, i'm rolling with just one other homie and #2, they're a bunch of knuckleheads, (like yourself and the other guys now talkin shit on here), who just want trouble... i'm out there on santa clara, king, story to cruise... to lowride and have fun. i already told you i don't bang and think both sides of this stupid gang shit are a bunch of punks...  scraps/nor-feos.
> 
> it's people like you and mister inspirations essj that are giving lowriders a bad name... your the reasons cops are pulling us over all the time beccause of your gang affiliation. i thought i already made that clear but maybe your ignorant like most lil bangers. for your info, i'm almost 30 and i've done a lot of the shit youre doing now... maybe some of you are too immature to be lowriding right now… no respect for lowriding, but respect for a color. i guess you don’t understand what i’m getting at. i suggested the idea of changing the avatar nicely and thought maybe you can look into it deeper at what i’m getting at, but you’re too shallow for that right now. sorry i asked, i’m not surprised you’re not gonna change it and it doesn’t hurt me personally, just hurts lowriding.
> ...



HEY BRO..IF I WAS YOU I WOULD CALM DOWN...YOUR THE ONE THATS TELLING ESSJ TO TAKE DOWN HIS AVATAR...WHERE ARE YOU TO COME FROM TELLING HIM THAT... I THINK YOU ARE TALKING TO THE WRONG GROUP...UR ALMOST 30..OLD ASS..AND YOUR VE DOWN MOST OF THINGS THAT WE ARE DOING...IM 26 BRO..AND I BET IVE DONE MORE THINGS THEN U EVER DID IN YOUR LIFE TIME..MAYBE UR TOO OLD TO BE LOWRIDING AND GET WITH THE NEW YEAR...WELCOME TO 2004...THIS IS THE NEW AGE AND HOW THEY ROLL..I KNOW HOW ITS WORKS AROUND HERE..IVE HANGED AROUND WITH NORTENOS HALF OF MY LIFE...IM NOT ONE BUT I'LL BACK ONE UP..I REALLY DONT CARE FOR SCRAPS FOR WHAT THEY DID TO MY UNCLE..( BLAST ONE IN HIS HEAD ). 

ESSJ's Avatar has nothing to do with the fact of lowriding...i can understand if he had that on his car..but there is alot of non gangbangers who use the color red/blue in there cars..engine,undercarriage,body,interior what eva..not the fact cuz of gang banging but cuz it looks good to them and on a car....he maybe a norteno inside and out...but i can tell you that he has the love, passion and the heart for lowriding regardless of the color...man you need to open your eyes and realize and know how and know what lowriding is all about...it has nothing to do with colors even though 80% of the lowriding population are gangbangers. they leave there colors to the side and are always out there to have fun and chill. its not there fault that punks like you are always talking shit and always want to start something...dont blame us..we are not out there cruzing looking for trouble...it just happens to come knock on our door and regardless if there are 10 fools..and there is only one of us...we are not going to run like a bitch(you) , we are going to hold our own and fight like men...or maybe your too OLD to stand up for youself..

lowriding has always been there..you dont see us disrespecting other rides..we give them props if it looks nice or not..cuz there down there to have fun..to cruz to chill..we are a lowriding family regardless. Well maybe when it comes to BBQ..but when it comes to shows...then we got nothing against them cuz they are trying to show there rides in respect..... :biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Aug 30 2004, 04:03 PM
> *i didn't see that many girls taking it all off like other years...don't tell me there starting to respect them selfs :angry: .. cause that will suck!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2181157[/snapback]​*


i say some..and some booty bouncen but thas it


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> *(1998shark Posted Today, 06:05 PM )
> QUOTE(MRIMPALA2000510 @ Aug 30 2004, 05:03 PM)
> i didn't see that many girls taking it all off like other years...don't tell me there starting to respect them selfs  .. cause that will suck!!
> 
> ...


before all it took was a little...HAY SHOW US YOUR TITIS!!! but now being not single and over a 100lbs bigger..lol...might be harder..nobody got some shots of tits or anything...cause i know everyone here when out to san jose just to see cars... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 30 2004, 11:47 AM
> *hey jen u have a nice clean ride....i saw u at the gas station..i was on my way home..i pulled up but turned around and pulled back in on the other side
> [snapback]2180582[/snapback]​*



The Beacon right there on 33rd? I got pulled over when I left


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

I HAVENT SEEN THAT BROAD IN THE SILVER BENZ SUV SHOWING HER ASS OUT THE WIDOWN ANY MORE


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 30 2004, 04:16 PM
> *The Beacon right there on 33rd? I got pulled over when I left
> [snapback]2181206[/snapback]​*


that suckss !!!.. when i came up behind you..the cop came up and told me to go home cuz of my cracked windshield...


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

when the cops rolled in , carlos where you going ? :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

EAZY510 "I HAVENT SEEN THAT BROAD IN THE SILVER BENZ SUV SHOWING HER ASS OUT THE WIDOWN ANY MORE "

haha your right, havent seen her out there in a bit. i remember the first time we saw her, we were mashin by the arena and they drove by... we were like what the fuck was that. that was some funny shit. overall i think this is the best weekend ive seen in a long time way better than any cinco in a while too. 80 degrees at night santa clara street had lolos parked on both sides all the way down while everyone was bumper to bumber and the cops were acting like they are suppose to, making sure nobody got out of hand but in the background like they knew what they were doing. got to give them that. ended the weekend with del toro standing up the regal and watching rolling deep monte nose up with so serious. even though the monte didnt hit his own switch it was still cool. blvd nights 10th year was the shit.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

wus up izzy damn homie u been on here all day or what?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

nose up


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

IZZY OR EAZY 510 IF IT WAZ ME YES CUZ M @ WORK BUT M BOUT TO GET OUT @ 5


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Aug 30 2004, 05:42 PM
> *IZZY OR EAZY 510 IF IT WAZ ME YES CUZ M @ WORK BUT M BOUT TO GET OUT @ 5
> [snapback]2181306[/snapback]​*


naw i was talkin to izzy from viejitos homie


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida4Life_@Aug 30 2004, 04:38 PM
> *:roflmao:  29? you act like your 9.  By the way, it's not YOUR hood. remember that... ready to die for something that's not yours? stupid!  :uh: good luck
> 
> -from a true lowrider.
> [snapback]2181072[/snapback]​*


FUCK YOU CUZZ,ILL GET ON SOME RIDER SHIT IF YOU WANT LOC.ALOT OF US GREW UP IN THIS SHIT,SOME OF US(NOT ALL)LIKE MY SELF WAS LUCKY TO GET OUT OF THE SHIT.I WEAR BLUE ALL DAY AND HAVE NO PROBLEMS WITH NORTENOS,YOU PROBLY SOME BITCH ASS MUTHA FUCKA CUZZ.TRUE LOWRIDER HUH,SOUNDS INTERESTING.
I AINT DOWN WITH CHIVO LOCS AVATAR EITHER,BUT IF THATS HIM,FUCK IT,LET THE HOMIE DO HIS THING AND REP WHERE THE FUCK HES FROM,I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHERE YOU FROM,OR WHERE YOU AT,IF YOU WANNA REP FOR HOOD AND THROW UP THE SET,THROW YO FLAGS IN THE AIR AND REP THAT SHIT CUZZ.

THIS IS FROM A TRUE LOWRIDER,FUCK YOU 4LIFE.


----------



## Lowrida4Life (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 30 2004, 03:50 PM
> *GOT A GOOD MOUTH ON YOU  CUMPUTER GANGSTER LOL ILL SHOW YOU HOW A LIL. 9 YEAR OLD GETS DOWN... & DIRTY IT IS...LOL :biggrin:  STILL A BICTH... FAKE ASS....DONT FORGET WHAT I DRIVE,..... :0
> [snapback]2181118[/snapback]​*


the only computer G here is you :uh: and you're still actin' like you 9 years old :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrida4Life (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 30 2004, 04:05 PM
> *
> ESSJ's Avatar has nothing to do with the fact of lowriding...i can understand if he had that on his car..but there is alot of non gangbangers who use the color red/blue in there cars..engine,undercarriage,body,interior what eva..not the fact cuz of gang banging but cuz it looks good to them and on a car....he maybe a norteno inside and out...but i can tell you that he has the love, passion and the heart for lowriding regardless of the color...man you need to open your eyes and realize and know how and know what lowriding is all about...it has nothing to do with colors even though 80% of the lowriding population are gangbangers. they leave there colors to the side and are always out there to have fun and chill. its not there fault that punks like you are always talking shit and always want to start something...dont blame us..we are not out there cruzing looking for trouble...it just happens to come knock on our door and regardless if there are 10 fools..and there is only one of us...we are not going to run like a bitch(you) , we are going to hold our own and fight like men...or maybe your too OLD to stand up for youself..
> 
> ...


get your story straight bitch... go back and read my posts... i never told him to take it down... i suggested it because we got a lot of youngsters on this website and they look to the older riders like yourself. i brought it up like a man, respectful too... now he's taking offense to it saying that i'm disrespecting him! ha! i never disrespected him... whatever bros... you guys keep doing your thing, you guys look great to the rest of the lowriders in this country, f'n troublemakers... hope you all end up in jail soon and off the streets.

80% of lowriders are bangers?? HAHAHAHA! what a retard. you better check the history of lowriding and then see what it is today. get yourself and education... you and your banger friends... you and your friends are a bunch of low life bangers.... thanks for messing up a good family thing like lowriding :uh:


----------



## Lowrida4Life (Apr 22, 2003)

for the rest of you REAL riders reading this post (99% of you who are not dumb gang bangers), sorry for this post getting out of hand... these guys keep putting me down, calling me names and accusing me of doing stuff i haven't done when its all there in before your eyes... i forget that talking with street thugs doesn't go anywhere.. its like talking to a wall... they are irrational and dont think about whats good and whats bad.. all i'm trying to do it make things more positive for what we love what we live!

when i was out last saturday night, i was cruising and i saw a lot of luv out there with the sj riders (i'm one of them)... no fighting, nobody getting shot... nobody saying 13 this 14 that.. that's what its about!  just cruising, switchin' ,, bouncing :biggrin:

i'm done here.. i'm out... good luck everybody.. keep the peace :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

ok................so...?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

all in all, i dont trip off shit. i met chivo and he is a cool ass guy. that goes to all the people on here i have met. the guys from east side riders, viejitos, inspirations, shark side, 408 riders, luxurious, they are all good people! so dont trip and if you have to say something to somebody pm it and dont fuck up a good topic!


what did you guys think of the green cutty from nuestro tiempo? i seen him at sj blue jeans and that shit was gettin up! it was a bad ass weekend, it reminded me of back in 96 when i was 16! it would be packed friday- sunday. the thing i trip on though is why cant it be like that every weekend? i might go out saturday just to see if anybody else is out, is anybody planin on goin out?


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

if not we all might as well just wait for 16th of sep... sick with it. that weekend is my b-day... :dunno:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

OK OK HE TOLD ME TO CHANGE MY PIC SO I DID R U HAPPY NOW LOWRIDA? LOL DUMB FUCK CALLIN US LOWLIFEZ CUZ DA WAY WE CHOOSE TO LIVE AND I'M NOT OUT THERE STARTIN SHYT LIKE A LIL KID BUT I RATHER TALK TO U IN PERSON THAN LET U ACT AND TALK ALL HARD ON DA COMPUTER OTHERWISE STOP RUNNIN UR MOUTH U SHOULD GET BEAT FOR CALLIN NORTENOZ NORFEOZ U BYTCH BUT I'M A MAN AND DON'T TRIP OFF DIZ COMPUTER SHYT.... I DON'T START SHYT BUT I'M KNOWN TO FINISH IT! WHO R U? U IN A CLUB? WHICH 1? CUZ U KNO WHERE ALL OF US R FROM AND WE'RE NOT DA 1Z TALKIN SHYT ASK ANYBODY DAT KNOWZ ME THEY'LL TELL U I'M A NORTENO BUT THEY'LL ALSO TELL U I DON'T GO OUT THERE TO START SHYT I GO OUT THERE 4 THE RIDEZ AND DA BYTCHZ OH SHYT DID I OFFEND U 4 SAYIN BYTCHZ SHOULD I SAY WOMEN? LOL WUTEVER SO WHOZ GOIN OUT NEXT WEEKEND? I'M GOIN JUS TO SEE IF ANYTHINGZ POPPIN....  :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida4Life_@Aug 30 2004, 09:44 PM
> *the only computer G here is you  :uh: and you're still actin' like you 9 years old  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2181676[/snapback]​*


LOL HIDE BEHIDE A COMPUTER....FAKE AS 30 YEAR OLD.... THE WORLD IS TO SMALL.... ILL FIND OUT WHO YOU ARE.....  IM A COOL MOTHERFUCKER.... ALOT OF PEOPLE WILL TELL YOU... I NEVER START SHIT, BUT I ANIT NO BICTH.... TELL YOU ONE THING YOU FUCK UP... A FEW CLUBS COME ON HERE, AND A FEW SOLO RIDERS FROM S.J. .............YOU SHOULD NEVER OPEN YOUR MOUTH..SHOULD OF KEEP SUCKING DICK..........AND YOUR STILL A B-I............ICTH...LOL 


YOUR NEW NAME COMPUTER GANGSTER............AKA BI--.. :biggrin: ICTH


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida4Life_@Aug 30 2004, 09:50 PM
> *get your story straight bitch...  go back and read my posts... i never told him to take it down... i suggested it because we got a lot of youngsters on this website and they look to the older riders like yourself. i brought it up like a man, respectful too... now he's taking offense to it saying that i'm disrespecting him! ha! i never disrespected him... whatever bros... you guys keep doing your thing, you guys look great to the rest of the lowriders in this country, f'n troublemakers... hope you all end up in jail soon and off the streets.
> 
> 80% of lowriders are bangers?? HAHAHAHA!  what a retard.  you better check the history of lowriding and then see what it is today. get yourself and education... you and your banger friends... you and your friends are a bunch of low life bangers.... thanks for messing up a good family thing like lowriding  :uh:
> [snapback]2181701[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: I KNOW WHO YOU ARE YOU DRIVE THIS....LOL LOWRIDA4LIFE
DAMN COMPUTER GANGSTER.......YOUR A FOOL..........


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida4Life_@Aug 30 2004, 09:56 PM
> *for the rest of you REAL riders reading this post (99% of you who are not dumb gang bangers), sorry for this post getting out of hand... these guys keep putting me down, calling me names and accusing me of doing stuff i haven't done when its all there in before your eyes... i forget that talking with street thugs doesn't go anywhere.. its like talking to a wall... they are irrational and dont think about whats good and whats bad.. all i'm trying to do it make things more positive for what we love what we live!
> 
> when i was out last saturday night, i was cruising and i saw a lot of luv out there with the sj riders (i'm one of them)... no fighting, nobody getting shot...  nobody saying 13 this 14 that.. that's what its about!   just cruising, switchin' ,, bouncing  :biggrin:
> ...


I KNOW HOW YOU LOOK LIKE TOO SOMETHING LIKE THIS LOL YOUR CUTE :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida4Life_@Aug 30 2004, 09:56 PM
> *for the rest of you REAL riders reading this post (99% of you who are not dumb gang bangers), sorry for this post getting out of hand... these guys keep putting me down, calling me names and accusing me of doing stuff i haven't done when its all there in before your eyes... i forget that talking with street thugs doesn't go anywhere.. its like talking to a wall... they are irrational and dont think about whats good and whats bad.. all i'm trying to do it make things more positive for what we love what we live!
> 
> when i was out last saturday night, i was cruising and i saw a lot of luv out there with the sj riders (i'm one of them)... no fighting, nobody getting shot...  nobody saying 13 this 14 that.. that's what its about!   just cruising, switchin' ,, bouncing  :biggrin:
> ...


AND YOUR LADY DAMMMMMMMMMMMN !!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida4Life_@Aug 30 2004, 09:56 PM
> *for the rest of you REAL riders reading this post (99% of you who are not dumb gang bangers), sorry for this post getting out of hand... these guys keep putting me down, calling me names and accusing me of doing stuff i haven't done when its all there in before your eyes... i forget that talking with street thugs doesn't go anywhere.. its like talking to a wall... they are irrational and dont think about whats good and whats bad.. all i'm trying to do it make things more positive for what we love what we live!
> 
> when i was out last saturday night, i was cruising and i saw a lot of luv out there with the sj riders (i'm one of them)... no fighting, nobody getting shot...  nobody saying 13 this 14 that.. that's what its about!   just cruising, switchin' ,, bouncing  :biggrin:
> ...


CANT FORGET ABOUT YOUR CLUB :biggrin: FINE ASS MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 30 2004, 05:36 PM
> *wus up izzy damn homie u been on here all day or what?
> 
> [snapback]2181288[/snapback]​*


Wuz up homie. Pretty much.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:roflmao: LMAO!!


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 31 2004, 08:35 AM
> *CANT FORGET ABOUT YOUR CLUB :biggrin: FINE ASS MOTHERFUCKERS
> [snapback]2183014[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

U A FOOL FOR THAT ONE HOMIE LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
BUT YEAH ILL BE OUT THERE THIS WEEKEND SATURDAY FOR SURE,MAYBE EVEN FRIDAY ANYBODY ELSE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 31 2004, 12:38 PM
> *U A FOOL FOR THAT ONE HOMIE LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> BUT YEAH ILL BE OUT THERE THIS WEEKEND SATURDAY FOR SURE,MAYBE EVEN FRIDAY ANYBODY ELSE
> [snapback]2183461[/snapback]​*


oh & his pets....lol :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

damn foo what kinda sites you be looking at... haha thats some funny shit though. i think those were gang related pictures man, u should put them away along with the ESJAY shirts.
he must have been the editor in the merc a few weeks back... 
oh well, this weekend should be cool, i heard lot of people going to pimps and hoes in vegas though. blvd nights should start falling on labor day weekends... i was burnt on monday.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida4Life_@Aug 30 2004, 09:56 PM
> *for the rest of you REAL riders reading this post (99% of you who are not dumb gang bangers), sorry for this post getting out of hand... these guys keep putting me down, calling me names and accusing me of doing stuff i haven't done when its all there in before your eyes... i forget that talking with street thugs doesn't go anywhere.. its like talking to a wall... they are irrational and dont think about whats good and whats bad.. all i'm trying to do it make things more positive for what we love what we live!
> 
> when i was out last saturday night, i was cruising and i saw a lot of luv out there with the sj riders (i'm one of them)... no fighting, nobody getting shot...  nobody saying 13 this 14 that.. that's what its about!   just cruising, switchin' ,, bouncing  :biggrin:
> ...


& the only pussy you ever get, besides your lady....................nasty ass.......


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 31 2004, 02:57 PM
> *& the only pussy you ever get, besides your lady....................nasty ass.......
> [snapback]2183776[/snapback]​*


lol :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i dont think i can open this post anymore...


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

lol.........


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

DIZ SOME FUNNY SHYT WHO DAT FOOL ANYWAYZ? WUTEVER WE KNO WHO DA REAL RIDERZ R....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

that cats shit looks busted..lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 31 2004, 08:11 AM
> *LOL HIDE BEHIDE A COMPUTER....FAKE AS 30 YEAR OLD....  THE WORLD IS TO SMALL.... ILL FIND OUT WHO YOU ARE.....   IM A COOL MOTHERFUCKER.... ALOT OF PEOPLE WILL TELL YOU... I NEVER START SHIT, BUT I ANIT NO BICTH.... TELL YOU ONE THING YOU FUCK UP... A FEW CLUBS COME ON HERE, AND A FEW SOLO RIDERS FROM S.J. .............YOU SHOULD NEVER OPEN YOUR MOUTH..SHOULD OF KEEP SUCKING DICK..........AND YOUR STILL A B-I............ICTH...LOL
> YOUR NEW NAME COMPUTER GANGSTER............AKA BI--.. :biggrin:    ICTH
> [snapback]2182976[/snapback]​*



thats tellin him :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

=) this funny shyt


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Aug 30 2004, 04:03 PM
> *i didn't see that many girls taking it all off like other years...don't tell me there starting to respect them selfs :angry: .. cause that will suck!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2181157[/snapback]​*


  :angry: :angry: 






:uh: :cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Aug 31 2004, 06:44 PM
> *thats tellin him  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2184087[/snapback]​*


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 31 2004, 07:18 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> =) this funny shyt
> [snapback]2184406[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Aug 31 2004, 03:01 PM
> *DIZ SOME FUNNY SHYT WHO DAT FOOL ANYWAYZ? WUTEVER WE KNO WHO DA REAL RIDERZ R....
> [snapback]2183875[/snapback]​*



Jus leave him alone Chivo. U R going to make him cry..


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Original_@Sep 1 2004, 01:09 PM
> *Jus leave him alone Chivo. U R going to make him cry..
> [snapback]2186067[/snapback]​*











I seen that girl before???????
what the heck...

*thinking*....


----------



## SWATT Vehicle Outfitters (Jul 13, 2004)

Well this was a damn good topic that has pretty much just went to shit


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

blah


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 1 2004, 05:45 PM
> *blah
> [snapback]2186549[/snapback]​*


blah,blah :biggrin:


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

lmao, :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

it was a fine topic until people started wishing people off to jail.... whos coming out to dip on mex indepence day weekend. which weekend is it any way, the 11th and 12th or 18th and 19th??? or both!


----------



## CHANGO (Sep 2, 2004)

Sup dogg,


It's your boy Chango!!!!! 

I read all that bullshit that fucker was givin' you. FUCK THAT DUDE!!!

You can get out of the hood, but you can't take the hood out of the gangsta...


****This is for the "computer gangsta" talkin' shit to my boy.*******

FUCK YOU!


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 1 2004, 11:23 PM
> *it was a fine topic until people started wishing people off to jail.... whos coming out to dip on mex indepence day weekend. which weekend is it any way, the 11th and 12th or 18th and 19th??? or both!
> [snapback]2187098[/snapback]​*


fuck it we' ll make it both weekends.....


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 1 2004, 11:23 PM
> *it was a fine topic until people started wishing people off to jail.... whos coming out to dip on mex indepence day weekend. which weekend is it any way, the 11th and 12th or 18th and 19th??? or both!
> [snapback]2187098[/snapback]​*


IM DOWN FOR BOTH, SO WHOS SMASHIN TO THE LOW VINTAGE SHOW ON THE 12????


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Sep 2 2004, 01:57 AM
> *IM DOWN FOR BOTH, SO WHOS SMASHIN TO THE LOW VINTAGE SHOW ON THE 12????
> [snapback]2187413[/snapback]​*


WUT ABOUT THE LG SHOW IN VISIALIA? ITZ ON DA SAME DAY.... :angry:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHANGO_@Sep 1 2004, 11:27 PM
> *Sup dogg,
> It's your boy Chango!!!!!
> 
> ...


WUT UP BRO U STILL LIVE AT DA SAME PAD? WE NEED TO HOOK UP AND BLAZE SOME SHYT BRO.... FUCK HAVE U SEEN MADI AROUND? WELL HIT ME UP WHENEVER BRO GO CHECK OUT OUR "Q" ON SEPT 25 IT SHOULD B OFF DA HOOK....


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:biggrin: WUTZ UP WIT SOME FEMALEZ CHANGO?????


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 1 2004, 11:23 PM
> *it was a fine topic until people started wishing people off to jail.... whos coming out to dip on mex indepence day weekend. which weekend is it any way, the 11th and 12th or 18th and 19th??? or both!
> [snapback]2187098[/snapback]​*


IM COOL W/ THE CRUZING FOR THE REAST OF THE YEAR.. ILL WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Sep 2 2004, 01:30 AM
> *fuck it we' ll make it both weekends.....
> [snapback]2187373[/snapback]​*


DOWN ASS


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

WHAT YOU GUYS THINK? SHARKSIDE FINEST? SHOULD I LET HIM IN? :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

OR HIS HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i say they get fat white walls first. i dont mean like big sleeps but the whole side wall! :twak:


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 1 2004, 04:27 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's my Sancha...  J/K. She has been in a few magazines maybe you remember her from one of them.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 2 2004, 09:02 AM
> *i say they get fat white walls first. i dont mean like big sleeps but the whole side wall! :twak:
> [snapback]2187815[/snapback]​*


ANIT NOTHING WRONG! WITH BIG WHITE WALLS:twak: NOT IN MY LIFETIME.LOL :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 2 2004, 09:02 AM
> *i say they get fat white walls first. i dont mean like big sleeps but the whole side wall! :twak:
> [snapback]2187815[/snapback]​*


LIKE THIS? :biggrin:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 2 2004, 08:19 AM
> *LIKE THIS? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2187851[/snapback]​*


veddy veddy piddy


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Original_@Sep 2 2004, 08:03 AM
> *That's my Sancha...    J/K.  She has been in a few magazines maybe you remember her from one of them.
> [snapback]2187820[/snapback]​*




yeah my homie told me that she was a street low girl...I just ran through her myspace.com homepage last week...that's why she looked familiar.


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 2 2004, 08:40 AM
> *yeah my homie told me that she was a street low girl...I just ran through her myspace.com homepage last week...that's why she looked familiar.
> 
> 
> [snapback]2187891[/snapback]​*



That's correct, she was with street low, she just confirmed it.


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by El Original_@Sep 2 2004, 09:03 AM
> *That's my Sancha...    J/K.  She has been in a few magazines maybe you remember her from one of them.
> [snapback]2187820[/snapback]​*


SEE LOOOOOOKS REALLY YUMMY! :biggrin:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 2 2004, 03:11 AM
> *:biggrin: WUTZ UP WIT SOME FEMALEZ CHANGO?????
> [snapback]2187512[/snapback]​*




JENN....Where's all the BALLERS at????!!!!??? 
















j/k


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Sep 2 2004, 09:08 AM
> *:biggrin:
> SEE LOOOOOOKS REALLY YUMMY! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2187950[/snapback]​*



Yeah I know wat u mean. I have to spend all day looking at her in her nice form fitting outfits.. :biggrin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 2 2004, 09:15 AM
> *JENN....Where's all the BALLERS at????!!!!???
> j/k
> 
> [snapback]2187965[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Original_@Sep 2 2004, 09:16 AM
> *Yeah I know wat u mean. I have to spend all day looking at her in her nice form fitting outfits..   :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:
> [snapback]2187970[/snapback]​*



It's Torture, I say, Torture!!   

BTW, Jenn I am just kidding. No need to let Laura/Jennifer in on this.. :angel: :angel:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Sep 2 2004, 12:57 AM
> *IM DOWN FOR BOTH, SO WHOS SMASHIN TO THE LOW VINTAGE SHOW ON THE 12????
> [snapback]2187413[/snapback]​*



WE'LL BE AT THE LOW VINTAGE CAR SHOW..LG SHOW IS TO FAR !!


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

SO WHO IS ALL GOING TO WHAT SHOW...LOW VINTAGE OR LG ???


----------



## DeuceMan_408 (Aug 1, 2004)

Any links to the Low Vintage flyer ? Or show info?


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Original_@Sep 2 2004, 09:22 AM
> *It's Torture, I say, Torture!!
> 
> BTW, Jenn I am just kidding. No need to let Laura/Jennifer in on this..  :angel:  :angel:
> [snapback]2187986[/snapback]​*



hay is this andy? 

Julie


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 2 2004, 11:00 AM
> *hay is this andy?
> 
> Julie
> [snapback]2188231[/snapback]​*



Hmmmmmm  Nope, but I could be.


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Original_@Sep 2 2004, 11:20 AM
> *Hmmmmmm    Nope, but I could be.
> [snapback]2188274[/snapback]​*



*sigh*

I dont get it 
heheheheh







:0 :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 2 2004, 11:36 AM
> **sigh*
> 
> I dont get it
> ...



I'm the quiet one. The :angel:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Original_@Sep 2 2004, 11:43 AM
> *I'm the quiet one. The  :angel:
> [snapback]2188327[/snapback]​*


hmm
I don't know of any quiet guys in inspirations


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 2 2004, 12:59 PM
> *hmm
> I don't know of any quiet guys in inspirations
> [snapback]2188509[/snapback]​*



Actually I am Joser and Andy's brother. I have the 60 Impala. The quite one.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 2 2004, 12:59 PM
> *hmm
> I don't know of any quiet guys in inspirations
> [snapback]2188509[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: LOL :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Original_@Sep 2 2004, 09:22 AM
> *It's Torture, I say, Torture!!
> 
> BTW, Jenn I am just kidding. No need to let Laura/Jennifer in on this..  :angel:  :angel:
> [snapback]2187986[/snapback]​*


Hey - watch it I gotta stop by Andy and Laura's this week.....:angel: so be good 

hehhehe




JUST KiDDiN! :biggrin: U know they don't get on LIL  haha


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> Any links to the Low Vintage flyer ? Or show info?
> [snapback]2188107[/snapback]​[/quot
> 
> All I know is that move in time is @ 8 . show starts @ 11


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeuceMan_408_@Sep 2 2004, 11:17 AM
> *Any links to the Low Vintage flyer ? Or show info?
> [snapback]2188107[/snapback]​*


LOW VINTAGE INFO.
SEPTEMBER 12, 2004 
AT THE CALIFORNIA SCHOOL OF DEAF 
39350 GALLAUDET DRIVE
FREMONT CA 94538 
ENTRY $25.00 PER CAR
$15.00 PER BIKE
SHOW TIME 10:00AM TO 3:00PM CAR MOVE IN TIME AT 8:00AM


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

ALL I HAVE TO SAY ABOUT FREMONT..IS BE CAREFUL COPS ARE 100% WORSER THEN SJ...STRIGHT ASSHOLES


----------



## DeuceMan_408 (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks for the show info.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida4Life_@Aug 30 2004, 08:56 PM
> *for the rest of you REAL riders reading this post (99% of you who are not dumb gang bangers), sorry for this post getting out of hand... these guys keep putting me down, calling me names and accusing me of doing stuff i haven't done when its all there in before your eyes... i forget that talking with street thugs doesn't go anywhere.. its like talking to a wall... they are irrational and dont think about whats good and whats bad.. all i'm trying to do it make things more positive for what we love what we live!
> 
> when i was out last saturday night, i was cruising and i saw a lot of luv out there with the sj riders (i'm one of them)... no fighting, nobody getting shot...  nobody saying 13 this 14 that.. that's what its about!   just cruising, switchin' ,, bouncing  :biggrin:
> ...



I don't want to get in the mix.....but this was toooooo perfect:
[attachmentid=37730]

:roflmao:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 2 2004, 09:19 AM
> *LIKE THIS? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2187851[/snapback]​*


i gettin some like that next !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Sep 3 2004, 01:05 AM
> *I don't want to get in the mix.....but this was toooooo perfect:
> [attachmentid=37730]
> 
> ...


your a fool for that.. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lol


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Sep 3 2004, 05:59 AM
> *i gettin some like that next !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2190284[/snapback]​*


it doesnt suprise me.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Sup Guys ? Whats the best PUMP on the maket?


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Sep 3 2004, 12:05 AM
> *I don't want to get in the mix.....but this was toooooo perfect:
> [attachmentid=37730]
> 
> ...




OMG Jenn  hahahhahaha


:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 3 2004, 06:59 AM
> *your a fool for that.. :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: lol
> [snapback]2190428[/snapback]​*



hi shark  :wave:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Sep 2 2004, 07:07 PM
> *ALL I HAVE TO SAY ABOUT FREMONT..IS BE CAREFUL COPS ARE 100% WORSER THEN SJ...STRIGHT ASSHOLES
> [snapback]2189134[/snapback]​*


i was by irvington yesterday and there were hella cops and you know me allways driveing with the ront locked up all the way well the cops were hella dogin the shit out of me so a burb when by my blocked the cop i hit the switch and when he saw me i was low but he couldent do nothing cuz he didint see me eaven do he knew....je je je :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Sup Guys ? Whats the best PUMP on the maket?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 3 2004, 09:03 AM
> *hi shark   :wave:
> [snapback]2190603[/snapback]​*


HEEEEEEEEEEEY BOOOOOOO HOWS IT GOING? :biggrin:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 3 2004, 10:09 AM
> *HEEEEEEEEEEEY BOOOOOOO HOWS IT GOING? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2190926[/snapback]​*



nice avatar HA! 

that's the daily driver or what


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Sep 3 2004, 09:16 AM
> *Sup Guys ? Whats the best PUMP on the maket?
> [snapback]2190788[/snapback]​*


I RUN PRO HOPPER PRETTY GOOD JUST REMBER IF YOU BUY THE CHROME SET UP REPLACE THE SEALS BECAUSE THERE FUCKED UP I THINK THEY GOT CHROMED WITH O-RNGS INSTALLED OTHER THAN THAT MY SET UP BEEN PRETTY GOOD FOR A BASIC SET UP AND ANY PROBLEM I HAD THE DUDES AT PRO HOPPER FIXED IT PRETTY QUICK EXAMPLE I TOLD EM I GOT BAD CHECK VAVLES TWO DAYS LATTER GOT TWO NEW ONES FROM UPS NO CHARGE :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 3 2004, 12:48 PM
> *nice avatar HA!
> 
> that's the daily driver or what
> [snapback]2191221[/snapback]​*


and you know this man!! :biggrin: na, new guy in the club :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Sep 3 2004, 07:16 AM
> *Sup Guys ? Whats the best PUMP on the maket?
> [snapback]2190468[/snapback]​*


lowrider hydraulics forklift brand with the steel block with a fenner stone :biggrin: and delta dumps :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Sep 3 2004, 04:59 AM
> *i gettin some like that next !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2190284[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: should get the whole tire white threads and all will look nice


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

**Just Spoted** he took my word all tire ! 



j/k man Whats uP! ?


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 3 2004, 05:52 PM
> ***Just Spoted**  he took my word all tire !
> j/k man Whats uP! ?
> [snapback]2191926[/snapback]​*


LOOKIN SICK, WHERE DO I GET'S MINE'S


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

lol


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 2 2004, 07:57 AM
> *WHAT YOU GUYS THINK? SHARKSIDE FINEST? SHOULD I LET HIM IN? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2187807[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: yeah let him in, tell him to add striping and colored spokes like this :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 3 2004, 05:52 PM
> ***Just Spoted**  he took my word all tire !
> j/k man Whats uP! ?
> [snapback]2191926[/snapback]​*


PIMP SHITTTTTTT!!!! THATS ALL JOE!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHERE CAN I GET A PAIR FOR THE PINTO? HOOK IT UP FOOL.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 3 2004, 06:03 PM
> *:roflmao:  yeah let him in, tell him to add striping and colored spokes like this  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2191942[/snapback]​*


HOW ABOUT WHITWALLS ? DONT FORGET THOSE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 3 2004, 06:03 PM
> *:roflmao:  yeah let him in, tell him to add striping and colored spokes like this  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2191942[/snapback]​*


UR A FOOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

there's the white walls :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

man.. i thought i didnt have any competition.... :roflmao: lol...j/k


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=37947]
DAMN CHECK THIS ONE. I GUESS YOU HAVE MORE COMPITITION THAN YOU THOUGHT. I JUST SAW THIS ONE MOBBIN DOWN ALUMN ROCK. IT LOOKS LIKE 84 CUTTS OTHER RIDE... GOTTA SAY IT LOOKS CLEANER THAN SHARKS SIDES...


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 3 2004, 08:06 PM
> *[attachmentid=37947]
> DAMN CHECK THIS ONE. I GUESS YOU HAVE MORE COMPITITION THAN YOU THOUGHT. I JUST SAW THIS ONE MOBBIN DOWN ALUMN ROCK. IT LOOKS LIKE 84 CUTTS OTHER RIDE... GOTTA SAY IT LOOKS CLEANER THAN SHARKS SIDES...
> [snapback]2192294[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Why you gotta tell everyone :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> [attachmentid=37947]
> DAMN CHECK THIS ONE. I GUESS YOU HAVE MORE COMPITITION THAN YOU THOUGHT. I JUST SAW THIS ONE MOBBIN DOWN ALUMN ROCK. IT LOOKS LIKE 84 CUTTS OTHER RIDE... GOTTA SAY IT LOOKS CLEANER THAN SHARKS SIDES...
> [snapback]2192294[/snapback]​[/quo
> NOW THATS HARD 84CUTT LOL :biggrin: 2 GREEN CARS DAMN IT!!! MONEY 1 MONEY 2 . BACK BUMPPER?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> > [attachmentid=37947]
> > DAMN CHECK THIS ONE. I GUESS YOU HAVE MORE COMPITITION THAN YOU THOUGHT. I JUST SAW THIS ONE MOBBIN DOWN ALUMN ROCK. IT LOOKS LIKE 84 CUTTS OTHER RIDE... GOTTA SAY IT LOOKS CLEANER THAN SHARKS SIDES...
> > [snapback]2192294[/snapback]​[/quo
> > NOW THATS HARD 84CUTT LOL :biggrin: 2 GREEN CARS DAMN IT!!! MONEY 1 MONEY 2 . BACK BUMPPER?
> ...


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

Coast One truck, he told me there 24's ? :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

DAMN IT...LOL ANYONE GOING OUT THERE THIS WEEKEND...?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

ill be out there tomorrow


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 3 2004, 11:16 PM
> *ill be out there tomorrow
> [snapback]2192590[/snapback]​*



I WILL PROBLY RIDE OUT AROUND 10:30-11:00 TILL WHENEVEA


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 3 2004, 06:03 PM
> *:roflmao:  yeah let him in, tell him to add striping and colored spokes like this  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2191942[/snapback]​*


lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 3 2004, 09:34 PM
> *Coast One  truck, he told me there 24's  ?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2192361[/snapback]​*


man thats some funny shit


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

98SHARK IZ DAT RIDE :biggrin: BAGGED? LOL I'LL B OUT THERE TOMMOROE NITE....ANY1 ELSE?


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 3 2004, 09:27 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2192338[/snapback]​*


HELL YEA I'LL B MOBBIN IN THIZ RIDE TOMMOROE....LOL :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 3 2004, 08:34 PM
> *Coast One  truck, he told me there 24's  ?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2192361[/snapback]​*


haha thats funny, i told you it was under construction man, thats car of the year next year. what you know about that?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=37982]

84 cutts daily... this is a pic of him and his ride at work. NICE CUSTOM


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 4 2004, 04:59 AM
> *[attachmentid=37982]
> 
> 84 cutts daily... this is a pic of him and his ride at work. NICE CUSTOM
> [snapback]2192881[/snapback]​*


HEY IS THAT CHIVO? :biggrin: LOL I THOUGHT YOU HAD A PONTIAC? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Sep 4 2004, 09:48 AM
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2193231[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 4 2004, 02:56 AM
> *98SHARK IZ DAT RIDE  :biggrin: BAGGED? LOL I'LL B OUT THERE TOMMOROE NITE....ANY1 ELSE?
> [snapback]2192845[/snapback]​*


NO, HALF BAGS, HALF LIFTS!!! BAGS IN THE BACK, CYLINDERS IN THE FRONT 4 INCH CYLINDERS.LOL SO I CAN HOP ON DAT GRAND AM/ OR GRAND PRIXX. GRAND SOMETHING? GRAND BURITTO?ALL I KNOW ITS GOING TO BE GREEN. TWINS 84CUTT? :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 4 2004, 10:21 AM
> *NO, HALF BAGS, HALF LIFTS!!! BAGS IN THE BACK, CYLINDERS IN THE FRONT 4 INCH CYLINDERS.LOL SO I CAN HOP ON DAT GRAND AM/ OR GRAND PRIXX. GRAND SOMETHING? GRAND BURITTO?ALL I KNOW ITS GOING TO BE GREEN. TWINS 84CUTT? :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2193275[/snapback]​*


YOU GOT IT WRONG .HE JUST SWITCHED IT UP BAGS WITH 1/8 INCH LINES IN DA FRT AND GOT SOME NEW 5 1/2 CLYNIDERS FOR THE REAR PUSHIN ON 6 TON'S WITH THE OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDER HYDRO'S STEEL BLOCK PUMP WITH LIFT GATE PUMP HEAD AND A MANUAL DUMP VALVE !SICK :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Sep 4 2004, 10:28 AM
> *YOU GOT IT WRONG .HE JUST SWITCHED IT UP BAGS WITH 1/8 INCH LINES IN DA FRT AND GOT SOME NEW 5 1/2 CLYNIDERS FOR THE REAR PUSHIN ON 6 TON'S  WITH THE OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDER HYDRO'S  STEEL BLOCK PUMP WITH LIFT GATE PUMP HEAD AND A MANUAL DUMP VALVE !SICK  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2193281[/snapback]​*


LIFT GATE PUMP SIIIIICK!!!! :biggrin: UP & DOWN LIKE A ROLLERCOASTER.....


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

MY NEW RIDE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Sep 4 2004, 12:46 PM
> *MY NEW RIDE
> [snapback]2193501[/snapback]​*


PIMP SHITTT LOL.. NOW THATS LUXURIOUS... :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 4 2004, 08:23 AM
> *HEY IS THAT CHIVO? :biggrin: LOL I THOUGHT YOU HAD A PONTIAC? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2193199[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i win trophys all the time, damm that day i forgot to shave my head


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Sep 4 2004, 11:46 AM
> *MY NEW RIDE
> [snapback]2193501[/snapback]​*


lol i like that custom license plate, get that from lowrider? :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

Coast One's ride I like the murals :biggrin: 

Category: Radical
Model in pic: Coast One.. himself :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

1998shark protesting on Blvd Nights.... :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

sharkside lowrider bike club? LOL! !!!!!!!!!! Thats NICE!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

1998shark smiling for the camera


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

Coast One triking the Blvd...LOL!!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lmao


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :roflmao: damn that brings back memories. i know you still have a picture of your bike, come on now remember you used to set the bike up right next to your bed so you can look at it till you fell asleep and was the first thing you saw in the morning? well thats what your parents told me.

a pic of him practicing when he heard american idol was coming to the bay...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 4 2004, 01:57 PM
> *sharkside lowrider bike club?  LOL! !!!!!!!!!! Thats NICE!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 1998shark smiling for the camera
> ...


your a fool :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

84 cutt / picking up chivo :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

LMAO

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

JOE'S FAMILY VAN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 4 2004, 01:19 PM
> *JOE'S FAMILY VAN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2193706[/snapback]​*


OH FUCK !!!!!!!! im crying 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

IS THAT A BATHROOM WINDOW IN THE BACK??


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 4 2004, 01:19 PM
> *JOE'S FAMILY VAN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2193706[/snapback]​*


i can tell by the fat white walls


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 4 2004, 01:17 PM
> *84 cutt / picking up chivo :biggrin:
> [snapback]2193704[/snapback]​*


chivo was hitting the switches :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

84 CUTT KICKING LOL :biggrin: ON HIS FIRST LOWRIDER :biggrin: IT WAS 79CUTT BACK THEN LOL


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 4 2004, 01:29 PM
> *84 CUTT KICKING  LOL :biggrin:  ON HIS FIRST LOWRIDER :biggrin: IT WAS 79CUTT BACK THEN LOL
> [snapback]2193723[/snapback]​*


LOL !!!!!!!! fuck yeah it was a "dancer" i fliped it


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 4 2004, 02:32 PM
> *LOL !!!!!!!! fuck yeah it was a "dancer" i fliped it
> [snapback]2193726[/snapback]​*


84 CUTT WAS LATE FOR THE SHOW  CHIVO WAS PISS OFF


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

I SEE THAT ANDACONDA DON'T HAVE THOSE DUEL CARB SET UP NO MORE..THAT CARS FUCKEN CLEAN...ONLY IF HE WOULD CLEAN IT UP!!CHANGE THOSE MURALS!!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Sep 4 2004, 02:53 PM
> *I SEE THAT ANDACONDA DON'T HAVE THOSE DUEL CARB SET UP NO MORE..THAT CARS FUCKEN CLEAN...ONLY IF HE WOULD CLEAN IT UP!!CHANGE THOSE MURALS!!!!
> [snapback]2193755[/snapback]​*


THATS YOU HOMIE, I LIKE LOCO 64 BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 4 2004, 02:19 PM
> *JOE'S FAMILY VAN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2193706[/snapback]​*


I THINK I AM GOIN TO TRADE THE PINTO FOR AND AMC MADATOR 
I LIKE THE PISS YELLOW COLOR BETTER
CHECK OUT THE DUAL POP UP SUN ROOF ............SICK WIT IT :uh:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

LOOK AT THAT GRILL................SICK GOIN TO GET ROLLS ROYCE STYLE AND SOME ALL GOLD 26'S WITH LOW PRO'S


DON'T BE JELOUS :biggrin: 
NOT ALL OF US CAN HAVE RIDES AS TIGHT AS THIS ONE 




HOW DO YOU THINK IT WOULD LOOK IF I ROLLED WITH MY DOORS OPEN ?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=38114]
spy pic of cheezeys car, almost done. shoulda kept the trarp on it homie. :biggrin: its cute


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Sep 4 2004, 03:26 PM
> *LOOK AT THAT GRILL................SICK GOIN TO GET ROLLS ROYCE STYLE  AND SOME ALL GOLD 26'S WITH LOW PRO'S
> DON'T  BE JELOUS :biggrin:
> NOT ALL OF US CAN HAVE RIDES AS TIGHT AS THIS ONE
> ...


IS THAT SANTA CLARA ST? WE CANT ROLL W/ DOORS OPEN NO MORE.. :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 4 2004, 03:31 PM
> *[attachmentid=38114]
> spy pic of cheezeys car, almost done. shoulda kept the trarp on it homie. :biggrin:  its cute
> [snapback]2193791[/snapback]​*


NOW THATS PIMP..... PIMP MY RIDE? OR WHAT. :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 4 2004, 03:32 PM
> *NOW THATS PIMP..... PIMP MY RIDE? OR WHAT. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2193794[/snapback]​*


DAMM THATS TIGHT . BUT I WAS GOING TO PAINT IT YELLOW LIKE MY MATADOR :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 4 2004, 03:32 PM
> *IS THAT SANTA CLARA ST? WE CANT ROLL W/ DOORS OPEN NO MORE.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2193792[/snapback]​*


DAMM AFTER LAST WEEKEND I THOUGHT IT WAS GOING TO BE THE NEW TREND IN SAN JO
I WAS GOING TO SELL ALL MY 13' AND 14'S AND GET SOME 26'S AND A JERRY CURL


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

fuck I wish it was 72.9 cents a gal. of gas


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 4 2004, 04:10 PM
> *fuck I wish it was 72.9 cents a gal. of gas
> 
> 
> ...


CHIVO GOING AFTER 84CUTT :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 4 2004, 02:31 PM
> *[attachmentid=38114]
> spy pic of cheezeys car, almost done. shoulda kept the trarp on it homie. :biggrin:  its cute
> [snapback]2193791[/snapback]​*


thats nice, backbumber? or air?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 4 2004, 03:12 PM
> *CHIVO GOING AFTER 84CUTT :biggrin:
> [snapback]2193816[/snapback]​*



fuck you bastard LOL !!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

YOU GOING OUT CRUZIN THIS WEEKEND 84 CUTT?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 4 2004, 04:14 PM
> *fuck you bastard LOL !!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2193821[/snapback]​*


PAYBACK LOL :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Sep 4 2004, 04:14 PM
> *YOU GOING OUT CRUZIN  THIS WEEKEND 84 CUTT?
> [snapback]2193825[/snapback]​*


ASK ME :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 4 2004, 04:16 PM
> *ASK ME :biggrin:
> [snapback]2193828[/snapback]​*


HEY CAR YOU WORKING?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 4 2004, 04:17 PM
> *HEY CAR YOU WORKING?
> [snapback]2193832[/snapback]​*


MY BAD 84CUTT PICTURE THREW ME OFF, ARE YOU WORKING? MR. DICK? :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 4 2004, 04:18 PM
> *MY BAD 84CUTT PICTURE THREW ME OFF, ARE YOU WORKING? MR. DICK? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2193834[/snapback]​*


YUP TILL 4:00
YOU GOING OUT FOR A RIDE TONIGHT? MR SHARK


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Sep 4 2004, 03:14 PM
> *YOU GOING OUT CRUZIN  THIS WEEKEND 84 CUTT?
> [snapback]2193825[/snapback]​*


yeah bro, i will be out there tonight around 11:00 p.m. YOU ?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Sep 4 2004, 04:20 PM
> *YUP TILL 4:00
> [snapback]2193836[/snapback]​*


ME TOO, TILL 5:00 . :uh: IM ON HERE 7AM TILL I GET OFF I GOT A SLOW ASS COMPUTER AT HOME.. :angry:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Sep 4 2004, 04:20 PM
> *YUP TILL 4:00
> YOU GOING OUT FOR A RIDE TONIGHT? MR SHARK
> [snapback]2193836[/snapback]​*


NO


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 4 2004, 02:32 PM
> *IS THAT SANTA CLARA ST? WE CANT ROLL W/ DOORS OPEN NO MORE.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2193792[/snapback]​*


how come you aint going out there 1998shark? anyone else rolling out there tonight>?


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 4 2004, 04:22 PM
> *NO
> [snapback]2193841[/snapback]​*


why not ?
you could bring out the new ride (blue gremlin)


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 4 2004, 03:22 PM
> *ME TOO, TILL 5:00 . :uh: IM ON HERE 7AM TILL I GET OFF I GOT A SLOW ASS COMPUTER AT HOME.. :angry:
> [snapback]2193840[/snapback]​*


1998shark frustrated at home with his computer


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 4 2004, 04:26 PM
> *how come you aint going out there 1998shark? anyone else rolling out there tonight>?
> [snapback]2193848[/snapback]​*


FIRST OF ALL I BROKE AN A ARM. BUT I FIX IT ALL READY  YA AIR BAGS FUCK UP YOUR SHIT TOO.I HAVNT WASH MY CAR TOO. I GOING TO STAY HOME & WACTH COPS


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

Coast one pulling a jack move thats GANGSTA !


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 4 2004, 03:32 PM
> *FIRST OF ALL I BROKE AN A ARM.  BUT I FIX IT ALL READY  YA AIR BAGS FUCK UP YOUR SHIT TOO.I HAVNT WASH MY CAR TOO. I GOING TO STAY HOME & WACTH COPS
> [snapback]2193861[/snapback]​*


that sucks, cops and cheaters?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 4 2004, 04:32 PM
> *1998shark frustrated at home with his computer
> 
> 
> ...


THATS LOVE THATS TOO MUCH HAIR....LOL :biggrin: YOUR A FOOL


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 4 2004, 04:34 PM
> *that sucks,  cops and cheaters?
> [snapback]2193867[/snapback]​*


IM ALSEEP BY CHEATERS COME ON :uh:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 4 2004, 03:38 PM
> *IM ALSEEP BY CHEATERS COME ON :uh:
> [snapback]2193873[/snapback]​*


Grandpa LOL


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 4 2004, 04:34 PM
> *that sucks,  cops and cheaters?
> [snapback]2193867[/snapback]​*


84 CUTT/CHIVO & HOMIES


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 4 2004, 03:44 PM
> *84 CUTT/CHIVO & HOMIES
> [snapback]2193886[/snapback]​*


oh shit !!! LOLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 4 2004, 04:45 PM
> *oh shit !!! LOLLLLLLLLLLLLL
> [snapback]2193887[/snapback]​*


NOT FINISH YET, YOUR PAD :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

84 CUTT GOING TO WORK,


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

YOUR PET?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

1998shark highschool prom picture with his lady LOL!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 4 2004, 04:59 PM
> *1998shark highschool prom picture with his lady LOL!
> 
> 
> ...


HEY, I HAD HAIR? :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

YOUR HIGH SCHOOL PICS. :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 4 2004, 05:04 PM
> *YOUR HIGH SCHOOL PICS. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2193944[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 4 2004, 04:01 PM
> *HEY, I HAD HAIR? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2193938[/snapback]​*


yeah she did also :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 4 2004, 04:55 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2193920[/snapback]​*


[email protected] :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 4 2004, 05:05 PM
> *yeah she did also  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2193947[/snapback]​*


IF THATS MY LADY HERE IS YOURS


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

84 CUTT XLADY :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

lol


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 4 2004, 03:54 PM
> *YOUR PET?
> [snapback]2193916[/snapback]​*


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

damn it...lol


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

damm these pics are hella funny


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 3 2004, 05:52 PM
> ***Just Spoted**  he took my word all tire !
> j/k man Whats uP! ?
> [snapback]2191926[/snapback]​*


lol.............u a foo ....just chillin


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

FUCKA U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 5 2004, 04:51 AM
> *FUCKA U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2194815[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 5 2004, 03:51 AM
> *FUCKA U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2194815[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: damm 3:51 a.m. ? uffin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 5 2004, 12:13 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2195164[/snapback]​*


hows was it last night? :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 5 2004, 11:15 AM
> *hows was it  last night? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2195166[/snapback]​*


DEAD ! , except there was a lil of low low saw rich (LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS), and azteca c.c. dont know where there from but they had a junk ass car trying to hop on me at pink elephant so i made a U turn and finished what there trying to do to me :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> DEAD ! , except there was a lil of low low saw rich (LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS), and azteca c.c. dont know where there from but they had a junk ass car trying to hop on me at pink elephant so i made a U turn and finished what there trying to do to me :biggrin:
> [snapback]2195172[/snapback]​[/qu
> THERE FROM OAKLAND, ....BLVD NIGHT WAS LAST WEEKEND..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> > DEAD ! , except there was a lil of low low saw rich (LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS), and azteca c.c. dont know where there from but they had a junk ass car trying to hop on me at pink elephant so i made a U turn and finished what there trying to do to me :biggrin:
> > [snapback]2195172[/snapback]​[/qu
> > THERE FROM OAKLAND, ....BLVD NIGHT WAS LAST WEEKEND..LOL :biggrin:
> > [snapback]2195184[/snapback]​
> ...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 5 2004, 12:26 PM
> *damm oakland they drive a mission to come here ...
> [snapback]2195187[/snapback]​*


I THOUGHT YOU WHERE A DIE HARD..... :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 5 2004, 11:27 AM
> *I THOUGHT YOU WHERE A DIE HARD.....  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2195189[/snapback]​*


hell yeah :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

downtown was packed around midnite. anything going on today, no sunday cruise?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 5 2004, 11:39 AM
> *downtown was packed around midnite. anything going on today, no sunday cruise?
> [snapback]2195210[/snapback]​*


oh yeah? I think we left before midnite


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

when i got off 87 i couldnt go right, it was backed up cuz of cruising, i made a left and went around the back of the arena i went down second and back up third and it looked packed on both sides.


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 5 2004, 12:52 PM
> *when i got off 87 i couldnt go right, it was backed up cuz of cruising, i made a left and went around the back of the arena i went down second and back up third and it looked packed on both sides.
> [snapback]2195219[/snapback]​*


i went out around 10:45 to 11:15 was pretty dead (saw inspriation's at mickey d's)
then i came out agian after 12:00 was kinda pack but damm man there where more pigs than last weekend :uh: i cut out by 1:00 cops where eyeballin to much!


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 5 2004, 12:26 PM
> *damm oakland they drive a mission to come here ...
> [snapback]2195187[/snapback]​*


yeah they heard :biggrin: we where rollin wit the doors open .so you know they had to come on down


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

Coast One did you see those fools from azteca car club, that light brown with a tan top cutlass 78 or 79 I think it was ?? we were going at it in pink elephant parking lot ??? did he go against you ?


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

I WANNA DO SOMETHIN BUT ITZ FUCKIN OUT RITE NOW FEEL LIKE A COLD1 AND A BBLUNT.... :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 5 2004, 02:10 PM
> *Coast One did you see those fools from azteca car club, that light brown with a tan top cutlass 78 or 79 I think it was ?? we were going at it in pink elephant parking lot ??? did he go against you ?
> [snapback]2195334[/snapback]​*


He wanted to go against coast a month ago.He is rolling on some 15'' McLean bolt ons and its about 18 inches on a good day.hes not worth burning up your motor.Carlos just laughed at that shit!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> > DEAD ! , except there was a lil of low low saw rich (LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS), and azteca c.c. dont know where there from but they had a junk ass car trying to hop on me at pink elephant so i made a U turn and finished what there trying to do to me :biggrin:
> > [snapback]2195172[/snapback]​[/qu
> > THERE FROM OAKLAND, ....BLVD NIGHT WAS LAST WEEKEND..LOL :biggrin:
> > [snapback]2195184[/snapback]​
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i didnt see them. myshit wont be ready for at least a week, maybe for u guys bbq. my frame was thru after blvd nights. thats what i get for not doing it the first time eh? im not even hooking up the ground till its ready. and psta is right it should be poppin every weekend. everyone just comes out hard for blvd nights and cinco. imma take a ride tonite, its nice as fuck out...


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

Just got back (((.

We were at the dogg for like 20 minutes then Jenn felt sick and took the Impala home.

. It was kinda crowded too! :angry: 

I wanted to go out cruisin.

:uh:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

WE'RE TAKIN A DIP IN A BIT ANY1 ELSE?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TURN ON MY COMPUTER THIS AFTERNOON TO FIND OUT THIS POST WAS ALL THE WAY DOWN! OH HELL NO....... :biggrin:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 6 2004, 02:03 PM
> *TURN ON MY COMPUTER THIS AFTERNOON TO FIND OUT THIS POST WAS ALL THE WAY  DOWN! OH HELL NO....... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2197493[/snapback]​*


 :wave: 

last night was bootsy


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 6 2004, 03:04 PM
> *:wave:
> 
> last night was bootsy
> [snapback]2197498[/snapback]​*


I WAS FUCKED UP LAST NIGHT :biggrin: :0


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 5 2004, 06:41 PM
> *He wanted to go against coast a month ago.He is rolling on some 15'' McLean bolt ons and its about 18 inches on a good day.hes not worth burning up your motor.Carlos just laughed at that shit!!!
> [snapback]2195747[/snapback]​*


yeah we were rolling from santa clara street towards pink elephant and soon as he saw us he started hitting his switch (in park) ha! so i came in the parking lot hopping on him and threw a three wheel at the lights scraping my corner then we came back around to go at it again but they left , yeah I didnt know what kinda car it was but i saw the bolt ons :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 5 2004, 06:44 PM
> *Nope,They from Modesto.Fuck BLVD Nights,it should crack like that every weekend!!!!!
> [snapback]2195749[/snapback]​*


yup it should been packed out there every weekened we were out there but i had to drop my shit off cause my carb/choke was acting up and kept dieing out on me at a stop gotta figure out what can it be before mex independence day :angry: then we went back out there and it was kinda dead what happend? should of been good out there no one worked on Monday .


----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 3 2004, 08:34 PM
> *Coast One  truck, he told me there 24's  ?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2192361[/snapback]​*


WTF :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

when is the sept 16th cruise, the weekend before or the weekend after? i was out there for about 1/2 hour or so, it was dead except for weiner dog. i seen viejjitos, east side riders, dukes, and impalas, plus seen a few solo riders on the blvd! there were to many damn cops out there last night, i hit the chevron and said fuck that and flipped a bitch. my nephew was happy though, we took out our lowrider bikes out and i said fuck this lets take the car out, so he got to get out of the house!


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 5 2004, 10:20 PM
> *Just got back (((.
> 
> We were at the dogg for like 20 minutes then Jenn felt sick and took the Impala home.
> ...


should've stayed with me  she came back anyways we were still there!


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Sep 6 2004, 03:32 PM
> *when is the sept 16th cruise, the weekend before or the weekend after? i was out there for about 1/2 hour or so, it was dead except for weiner dog. i seen viejjitos, east side riders, dukes, and impalas, plus seen a few solo riders on the blvd! there were to many damn cops out there last night, i hit the chevron and said fuck that and flipped a bitch. my nephew was happy though, we took out our lowrider bikes out and i said fuck this lets take the car out, so he got to get out of the house!
> [snapback]2197783[/snapback]​*


the weekened before ....or maybe both why not?? :dunno:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Sep 6 2004, 04:05 PM
> *should've stayed with me    she came back anyways we were still there!
> [snapback]2197853[/snapback]​*



*sigh*
 :cheesy:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

jenn got sick, so you guys stop cruzing, what's up with that


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flip11_@Sep 6 2004, 09:19 PM
> *jenn got sick, so you guys stop cruzing, what's up with that
> [snapback]2198386[/snapback]​*


Thats what i'm saying :dunno: They just got up & bounced hella quick ? Didn't even say bye :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Sep 6 2004, 08:22 PM
> *Thats what i'm saying  :dunno: They just got up & bounced hella quick ? Didn't even say bye  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> [snapback]2198394[/snapback]​*



jenns the boss :uh:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 6 2004, 09:57 PM
> *jenns the boss  :uh:
> [snapback]2198433[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Sep 6 2004, 09:15 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2198484[/snapback]​*


:angry: :angry: :angry: 



Me --> :twak: <---47 :angry: 

:twak: :twak:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 6 2004, 10:18 PM
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> Me --> :twak:  <---47  :angry:
> 
> ...


luv u 2 mami :biggrin:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Sep 6 2004, 10:15 PM
> *luv u 2 mami  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2198687[/snapback]​*



playin with my emotions :angry: 


 


read your PM doo-doo head.

:angry:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

what up.... u guys wegoing out next weekend or what??


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Sep 7 2004, 12:57 AM
> *what up.... u guys wegoing out next weekend or what??
> [snapback]2199097[/snapback]​*


Maybe for me ..if my car is ready, it might be the carb/choke, or my timing ..if not i will take chivo's caddy and leave him at home :biggrin: 



j/k


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

FUCKA U! LOL J/K U KNO U CAN ALWAYZ RIDE IN DA TRUNK IF UR CARZ NOT FIXED.... :biggrin: J/K


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Sep 7 2004, 12:57 AM
> *what up.... u guys wegoing out next weekend or what??
> [snapback]2199097[/snapback]​*


we'll be out there as soon as i can fix my brake lights.they dont work !!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> the weekened before ....or maybe both why not?? :dunno:
> [snapback]2198217[/snapback]​[/WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO WEAR?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 6 2004, 08:16 PM
> *the weekened before ....or maybe both why not?? :dunno:
> [snapback]2198217[/snapback]​*


OR THIS? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 30 2004, 03:51 PM
> *So Serious cc.
> [snapback]2181120[/snapback]​*



That dude was gettin on my nerves. homeboy trys to hop on every 1. :uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Sep 8 2004, 03:35 PM
> *That dude was gettin on my nerves. homeboy trys to hop on every 1. :uh:
> [snapback]2201919[/snapback]​*


fuck them............ i could care less for them too..he said san jo got nothing on him...lol


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

i know. i was hope'n some 1 would take his ass out. i lost my boy in the green cutty with the chrome undercarridge. but that cutty gets up. my shit will be done soon then i can handle my own shit


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Sep 8 2004, 04:52 PM
> *i know. i was hope'n some 1 would take his ass out. i lost my boy in the green cutty with the chrome undercarridge. but that cutty gets up. my shit will be done soon then i can handle my own shit
> [snapback]2202122[/snapback]​*


JOSE FROM N.T.? YEAH HIS HITS... :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> > the weekened before ....or maybe both why not?? :dunno:
> > [snapback]2198217[/snapback]​[/WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO WEAR?
> > [snapback]2201712[/snapback]​
> 
> ...


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Sep 8 2004, 02:35 PM
> *That dude was gettin on my nerves. homeboy trys to hop on every 1. :uh:
> [snapback]2201919[/snapback]​*


 :uh: 

:roflmao: its what hydraulics is for, and you sure the driver said that comment? because he is cool to me he always says whats up and he didnt say san jo dont got nothing towards me....  :dunno:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 8 2004, 05:40 PM
> *lol bastard....Well i aint going to take my ride out there ..my fuel line is stripped from the threads in my carb..plus my motor mounts is threw! to much damm hopping , gonna get a carb soon anyone know where? I will temp fix it for the bar bq anyway summer is over my car is taking a vacation intill next spring/summer.
> [snapback]2202271[/snapback]​*


let me know fool im a manager at midas... :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 8 2004, 06:11 PM
> *let me know fool im a manager at midas... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2202281[/snapback]​*


here is my # 999-nevermind or my cell 222-fucku


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 8 2004, 05:13 PM
> *here is my # 999-nevermind or  my cell 222-fucku
> [snapback]2202288[/snapback]​*


i dont wanna go to non experience mechanics :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 8 2004, 06:28 PM
> *lol i dont wanna go to non experience mechanics  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  LOL
> [snapback]2202339[/snapback]​*


let me have a chance to take your money,...... :biggrin: you need this,you need that... and this... lol...


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

lol fuck that , i bet you do that huh 


dammm CrOoK!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 8 2004, 06:33 PM
> *lol fuck that , i bet you do that huh
> dammm CrOoK!
> [snapback]2202351[/snapback]​*


me oh no.... fuck yeah i just did it to a customer right now... stupid ass..468.95 for 2 rotors and pads... thats it... & a smile :biggrin: they are happy. if he was 80 years old it would of been double the price..asshole hu?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 8 2004, 05:37 PM
> *me oh no.... fuck yeah i just did it to a customer right now... stupid ass..468.95 for 2 rotors and pads... thats it... & a smile :biggrin: they are happy. if he was 80 years old it would of been double the price..asshole hu?
> [snapback]2202366[/snapback]​*


LOL! you bent him over


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 8 2004, 06:41 PM
> *LOL! you bent him over
> [snapback]2202374[/snapback]​*


dry,,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

sand ?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 8 2004, 06:46 PM
> *sand ?
> [snapback]2202394[/snapback]​*


na ...roofing papper :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 8 2004, 04:40 PM
> *lol bastard....Well i aint going to take my ride out there ..my fuel line is stripped from the threads in my carb..plus my motor mounts is threw! to much damm hopping , gonna get a carb soon anyone know where? I will temp fix it for the bar bq anyway summer is over my car is taking a vacation intill next spring/summer.
> [snapback]2202271[/snapback]​*


Carb = Winchester Auto right there on Aborn and White  U prolly got a 305, I don't remember if that has a 2 or 4 barrel carb....if it's 2 barrell they stock the old skool Rochester carbs , and always have Holley/Edelbrock 4 barrel carbs on sale :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Sep 8 2004, 07:37 PM
> *Carb = Winchester Auto right there on Aborn and White   U prolly got a 305, I don't remember if that has a 2 or 4 barrel carb....if it's 2 barrell they stock the old skool Rochester carbs , and always have Holley/Edelbrock 4 barrel carbs on sale :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2202575[/snapback]​*


You just turned me on!


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

pm me i got the hook up !


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

off topic really quick.....one of my members is selling his 13x7's player wire wheels..all gold center...brand new rims..only drove on them once ...new tires with adapters/2 wing knock-off $375.00..he wants to get rid of all his gold on his car..he gots a lot of gold trim for a 63 impala that he's willing to sell cheap!!..gold tail lights..side emblems(impala) front fender trim (the double blades) rear trunk emblem..gas tank trim..and some other little shit for $75.00


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 8 2004, 04:12 PM
> *JOSE FROM N.T.? YEAH HIS  HITS... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2202204[/snapback]​*



no not jose. u-seal. its a flaked out green cutty. with gold center wires. all chrome unders. this fuckin car is packin a v8 and hits back bump with 14's in the back. i think 2 or 3 licks and its up there. crazy shit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 8 2004, 05:07 PM
> *:uh:
> 
> :roflmao:  its what hydraulics is for, and you sure the driver said that comment? because he is cool to me he always says whats up and he didnt say san jo dont got nothing towards me....    :dunno:
> [snapback]2202277[/snapback]​*



i dont know what he said. all i know is that even when i told him i wasnt lifted yet he still would pull up next to me and hop. now matt i know u love to hop. but even u wouldnt pull up next to some 1 and hop when they already told u they aint lefted yet. or would u 
 :dunno:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

FUCK IT LIFT UR RIDE THEN AND HOP ON HIM Y IZ EVERY1 GETTIN BUTT HURT?


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 9 2004, 01:45 PM
> *FUCK IT LIFT UR RIDE THEN AND HOP ON HIM Y IZ EVERY1 GETTIN BUTT HURT?
> [snapback]2204452[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 9 2004, 12:45 PM
> *FUCK IT LIFT UR RIDE THEN AND HOP ON HIM Y IZ EVERY1 GETTIN BUTT HURT?
> [snapback]2204452[/snapback]​*



i plan to bro. just gimme a few weeks


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Sep 9 2004, 01:48 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2204460[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Sep 9 2004, 10:53 AM
> *i dont know what he said. all i know is that even when i told him i wasnt lifted yet he still would pull up next to me and hop. now matt i know u love to hop. but even u wouldnt pull up next to some 1 and hop when they already told u they aint lefted yet. or would u
> :dunno:
> [snapback]2204081[/snapback]​*


Its all fun and games.....to me its open comp you got rims , paint, and just owning a lowrider suspect you will get lifted on,,,,,no one shouldnt get butt hurt... I mean before I was lifted I would get snatched on all the damm time......but it just motivated me to hurry up and get my shit done.....oh yeah tell harry the steelers gonna lose against the raiders this weekend :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

Its all fun and games.....to me its open comp you got rims , paint, and just owning a lowrider suspect you will get lifted on,,,,,no one shouldnt get butt hurt... I mean before I was lifted I would get snatched on all the damm time......but it just motivated me to hurry up and get my shit done.....oh yeah tell harry the steelers gonna lose against the raiders this weekend 


--------------------
hahaha aient that the truth !!!!!!!!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 9 2004, 05:12 PM
> *Its all fun and games.....to me its open comp you got rims , paint, and just owning a lowrider suspect you will get lifted on,,,,,no one shouldnt get butt hurt... I mean before I was lifted I would get snatched on all the damm time......but it just motivated me to hurry up and get my shit done.....oh yeah tell harry the steelers gonna lose against the raiders this weekend  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2204973[/snapback]​*


yup your right. and because of that night i went to the bank pulled out some money. went down to showtime and bought some shit :thumbsup: .if all goes well i should have me a nice street ride. and you already know when harry and rocky get together they get down. i spent a g on my paint shit. got some chrome shit come'n i hope to be out by may. *fingers are crossed*


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Sep 9 2004, 11:11 PM
> *yup your right. and because of that night i went to the bank pulled out some money. went down to showtime and bought some shit  :thumbsup: .if all goes well i should have me a nice street ride. and you already know when harry and rocky get together they get down. i spent a g on my paint shit. got some chrome shit come'n i hope to be out by may. *fingers are crossed*
> [snapback]2205415[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Sep 9 2004, 10:11 PM
> *yup your right. and because of that night i went to the bank pulled out some money. went down to showtime and bought some shit  :thumbsup: .if all goes well i should have me a nice street ride. and you already know when harry and rocky get together they get down. i spent a g on my paint shit. got some chrome shit come'n i hope to be out by may. *fingers are crossed*
> [snapback]2205415[/snapback]​*


tight, by may I''ll have my setup re-done also more batterys added rack re-arranged, adex, and better plumbing considering right now im only running 6,,, 5 year old batterys 3 batts to the nose I know thats weak but thats just for now  and my interior done next year also


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 10 2004, 12:53 AM
> *tight, by may I''ll have my setup re-done also more batterys added rack re-arranged, adex, and better plumbing considering right now im only running 6,,, 5 year old batterys 3 batts to the nose I know thats weak but thats just for now   and my interior done next year also
> [snapback]2205799[/snapback]​*


You doing it BIG and doing it right!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 10 2004, 07:48 AM
> *You doing it BIG and doing it right!!!
> [snapback]2206245[/snapback]​*


YA YA YAA YAYAYAYAYAYAYAAAAAAAAAAYAYAYA OKAY....?????PISS PISS PISS HOPPING AIR BAGS.......FUCKIN LOWRIDERS...DAMN YOU GUYS.... :biggrin: EVERYONE COMING OUT THIS WEEKEND? GOOD FOR YOU..... PIS PIS :biggrin:   :0 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh:  :machinegun: :cheesy:  :


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 10 2004, 12:53 AM
> *tight, by may I''ll have my setup re-done also more batterys added rack re-arranged, adex, and better plumbing considering right now im only running 6,,, 5 year old batterys 3 batts to the nose I know thats weak but thats just for now   and my interior done next year also
> [snapback]2205799[/snapback]​*


84 CUTT ON A GOOD DAY...


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 9 2004, 11:53 PM
> *tight, by may I''ll have my setup re-done also more batterys added rack re-arranged, adex, and better plumbing considering right now im only running 6,,, 5 year old batterys 3 batts to the nose I know thats weak but thats just for now   and my interior done next year also
> [snapback]2205799[/snapback]​*


Yeah i havn't decide yet on how many batteries to run. i just been focused on building my pumps up :biggrin: .i dont think im going to make mine a hopper. but i will give it a nice set of balls if any one does try to step you know. matt do you have extended arms? i can never tell, damn thing is always in the air
 and fuck for only 3 batts. lol any more your gonna flip your shit over bro


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

98shark having a bad day? :dunno:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 10 2004, 09:41 AM
> *98shark having a bad day? :dunno:
> [snapback]2206485[/snapback]​*


NO JUST GETTING PAID TO FUCK AROUND ON THE COMPUTER... :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

WHO IS CADDYGIRL?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 10 2004, 09:00 AM
> *WHO IS CADDYGIRL?
> [snapback]2206519[/snapback]​*



lord have mercy :0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 10 2004, 08:44 AM
> *NO JUST GETTING PAID TO FUCK AROUND ON THE COMPUTER... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2206492[/snapback]​*



Hey me too bro :thumbsup:


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 10 2004, 09:00 AM
> *WHO IS CADDYGIRL?
> [snapback]2206519[/snapback]​*


Hey, there not that big!!! Well almost :tears:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Sep 10 2004, 09:05 AM
> *Hey me too bro  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2206533[/snapback]​*


 i think everyone is. :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

CLINT, FROM SIC CALLED ME, HE HAS A HOPPER ON BAGS THAT WILL TAKE A CAR OR TRUCK ON HYDROS.... I DONT KNOW? :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 10 2004, 01:51 PM
> *CLINT, FROM SIC CALLED ME, HE HAS A HOPPER ON BAGS THAT WILL TAKE A CAR OR TRUCK ON HYDROS.... I DONT KNOW? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2207223[/snapback]​*


 :0 i think the question is whats it hitting? cuz you cant just say it will take a car or truck on hydros, that leaves it open to assuming its hitting 50s or better :biggrin: ... fuck it 60s? standing it up? flipping it? any pics?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 10 2004, 03:14 PM
> *:0 i think the question is whats it hitting? cuz you cant just say it will take a car or truck on hydros, that leaves it open to assuming its hitting 50s or better :biggrin: ... fuck it 60s? standing it up? flipping it? any pics?
> [snapback]2207283[/snapback]​*


ON THE REAL..... HE TOLD ME 50INCES.... DAMN,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 10 2004, 03:20 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2207304[/snapback]​*


YUP.... :biggrin: BIG50 I GOT TO SEE IT


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 10 2004, 01:51 PM
> *CLINT, FROM SIC CALLED ME, HE HAS A HOPPER ON BAGS THAT WILL TAKE A CAR OR TRUCK ON HYDROS.... I DONT KNOW? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2207223[/snapback]​*



Yup and that fucker gets up there. i think it will take out most of the cars down here


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 10 2004, 02:23 PM
> *YUP.... :biggrin: BIG50 I GOT TO SEE IT
> [snapback]2207314[/snapback]​*



i saw it 2. :biggrin: . that thing hops like its only 20 pounds. that fucker flys


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

are we going to see it at inspirations bbq?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Sep 10 2004, 03:29 PM
> *i saw it 2.  :biggrin: . that thing hops like its only 20 pounds. that fucker flys
> [snapback]2207327[/snapback]​*


DOES IT GET UP? :0


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 10 2004, 07:48 AM
> *84 CUTT ON A GOOD DAY...
> [snapback]2206346[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: bastard


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Sep 10 2004, 08:29 AM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Yeah i havn't decide yet on how many batteries to run. i just been focused on building my pumps up  :biggrin: .i dont think im going to make mine a hopper. but i will give it a nice set of balls if any one does try to step you know. matt do you have extended arms? i can never tell, damn thing is always in the air
> ...


yeah mine are extended 1 inch, you cant tell cause i reinforced after 2 years and my cross member was caving in, but not that bad...dont forget to strapped that cross member if you plan to hop and 3 ton springs ask Coast One... :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 10 2004, 08:41 AM
> *98shark having a bad day? :dunno:
> [snapback]2206485[/snapback]​*


seems like it , maybe his a-arm?....lol you taking it out there this weekend 1998shark?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 10 2004, 01:51 PM
> *CLINT, FROM SIC CALLED ME, HE HAS A HOPPER ON BAGS THAT WILL TAKE A CAR OR TRUCK ON HYDROS.... I DONT KNOW? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2207223[/snapback]​*


yeah I heard some shit like that too,,,,but I havent seen it...they have it on video but i never saw it just someone told me about it...


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 10 2004, 02:58 PM
> *yeah I heard some shit like that too,,,,but I havent seen it...they have it on video but i never saw it just someone told me about it...
> [snapback]2207381[/snapback]​*


where is my homie Chivo at ????????????


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 10 2004, 03:55 PM
> *seems like it , maybe his a-arm?....lol  you taking it out there this weekend 1998shark?
> [snapback]2207375[/snapback]​*


FIX IT THE SAME DAY SO HAHAHAHAHAHA YOUR HAVING A BAD DAY... YOUR CARB....MOTOR MOUNTS....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 10 2004, 02:54 PM
> *yeah mine are extended 1 inch, you cant tell cause i reinforced after 2 years and my cross member was caving in, but not that bad...dont forget to strapped that cross member if you plan to hop and 3 ton springs ask Coast One... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2207370[/snapback]​*




yea i was gonna run them green 3 tons. but i dunno. im gettin the whole front just about fully straped. and parts of the back. harry says if he was me he wouldnt run powerballs but we already got them so. they are going on :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

FUCK IT...IS THIS PSTA?


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 10 2004, 03:37 PM
> *FUCK IT...IS THIS PSTA?
> [snapback]2207462[/snapback]​*


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2004, 04:58 PM
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [snapback]2207508[/snapback]​*


HEY BABYGIRL.. HOWS IT GOING... :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 10 2004, 03:37 PM
> *FUCK IT...IS THIS PSTA?
> [snapback]2207462[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: damm Psta like that? like the hair could of atleast got the fade before you starting posting your pic on the net :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 10 2004, 03:06 PM
> *FIX IT THE SAME DAY SO HAHAHAHAHAHA YOUR HAVING A BAD DAY... YOUR CARB....MOTOR MOUNTS....LOL :biggrin:
> [snapback]2207397[/snapback]​*



:tears: dont remind me, its ok at least it lasted ,,,,not a one hitter quiter then BOOM your a-arm snaps lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 10 2004, 04:37 PM
> *FUCK IT...IS THIS PSTA?
> [snapback]2207462[/snapback]​*


BOOGER!!!!!!
''WE GOT BUSHHH!!!!!!"


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

yep the truck is a hopper he will be out there nex week


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> :tears: dont remind me, its ok at least it lasted ,,,,not a one hitter quiter then BOOM your a-arm snaps lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [snapback]2207937[/snapback]​[/quot
> I WAS DRIVING NOT HOPPING AND THERE IT WAS...O WILL IT WAS COOL FOR 3 1/2 YEaRS...ANYWAYS ITS FIX..THE SAME DAY.. SO HAHA..DAMN CARB.. HEHEHAHA...LOL...YOU CAN TAKE THE 22 DOWN TOWN..THaTs pretty cool..KICK IT WITH YOUR ARM OUT THE BACK OF THE BUS W/ A WALKMAN ON... :uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Sep 10 2004, 09:42 PM
> *yep the truck is a hopper he will be out there nex week
> [snapback]2208137[/snapback]​*


HE TOLD ME ITS NOT THE A FULL SIZE... :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 11 2004, 08:31 AM
> *HE TOLD ME ITS NOT THE A FULL SIZE... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2208561[/snapback]​*


MY BAD, NOT A FULL SIZE TRUCK :uh:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

SO WHOS GOIN OUT TONIGHT?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

me :wave: 




> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Sep 11 2004, 01:06 PM
> *SO WHOS GOIN OUT TONIGHT?
> [snapback]2208938[/snapback]​*


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> > :tears: dont remind me, its ok at least it lasted ,,,,not a one hitter quiter then BOOM your a-arm snaps lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> > [snapback]2207937[/snapback]​[/quot
> > I WAS DRIVING NOT HOPPING AND THERE IT WAS...O WILL IT WAS COOL FOR 3 1/2 YEaRS...ANYWAYS ITS FIX..THE SAME DAY.. SO HAHA..DAMN CARB.. HEHEHAHA...LOL...YOU CAN TAKE THE 22 DOWN TOWN..THaTs pretty cool..KICK IT WITH YOUR ARM OUT THE BACK OF THE BUS W/ A WALKMAN ON... :uh:
> > [snapback]2208559[/snapback]​
> ...


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

1998shark picture took couple days ago ... lol


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

a picture of 1998shark getting ready for the cruise tonight LOL :roflmao:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 11 2004, 02:48 PM
> *a picture of 1998shark getting ready for the cruise tonight LOL :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM THATS SURE ONE UNGLY BITCH!!!!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 11 2004, 02:47 PM
> *1998shark picture took couple days ago ... lol
> 
> 
> ...


lol :biggrin: okay my turn,.....


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lol like that shark lmao


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

84 CUTT LAST NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Sep 12 2004, 04:21 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: lol like that shark lmao
> [snapback]2210572[/snapback]​*


NO FOOL LIKE THIS.... 84 CUTT ON A GOOD DAY :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin: 84 CUTT AT WORK


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:roflmao: your a fool.....but anyway last night sucked !!!


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 12 2004, 12:16 PM
> *:roflmao:  your a fool.....but anyway last night sucked !!!
> [snapback]2211280[/snapback]​*



was it dead last night? we didn't go out in the pimpala


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

1998shark was cruising in lastnight lol.........LOOK AT THAT LOCK UP !! :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:







he was ready to serve someone


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 12 2004, 10:10 AM
> *NO FOOL LIKE THIS.... 84 CUTT ON A GOOD DAY :biggrin:
> [snapback]2210994[/snapback]​*


WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT SHIT, DAMN FOOL YOU MADE MY LOOSE LUNCH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

it was alright last night


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 12 2004, 02:05 PM
> *1998shark was cruising in lastnight lol.........LOOK AT THAT LOCK UP !!  :0
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


I SEEN YOU IN THIS


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

84 CUTT :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

84 CUTT/MONTE?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

MY BAD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

and thats you...... :biggrin: lol


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:biggrin: 1998shark on a normal day out in the sun [powder] ? LOL







:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

84 CUTT ANOTHER CREW.... LOL


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

A ARM FOR 84 CUTT :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 12 2004, 02:09 PM
> *84 CUTT ANOTHER CREW.... LOL
> [snapback]2211445[/snapback]​*



lamda, lamda, lamda....
HHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAA HAHAHAHAHAHH HAHAHAHHAHHAAH :roflmao:

HAHAHAHAH LOL

:cheesy: 

heeeeeeheeeeeheeeee 

:worship: -----> 1998shark

Haaahaaaaahaaaa 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Sep 12 2004, 08:24 PM
> *lamda, lamda, lamda....
> HHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAA HAHAHAHAHAHH HAHAHAHHAHHAAH :roflmao:
> 
> ...


THANKS BABY GIRL :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

i got one more car today what do you think
it's got some clean paint? baby blue


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

i traded my boat for it


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Sep 13 2004, 10:53 AM
> *i traded my boat for it
> [snapback]2213415[/snapback]​*












^^ Look familiar????????


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 13 2004, 12:02 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some cheap ass tequila right there :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

U GONNA PUT THE NEW RIDE IN PHOTOSHOP..?LOL


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Sep 13 2004, 01:51 PM
> *Thats some cheap ass tequila right there  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2213700[/snapback]​*


there's nuttin wrong with quevero ! what you talkin about
that pic was from 8-10 years ago i was a broke ass back then !


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ha HA :biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Sep 13 2004, 07:28 PM
> *there's nuttin wrong with quevero ! what you talkin about
> that pic was from 8-10 years ago i was a broke ass back then !
> [snapback]2214516[/snapback]​*


HAHAHAH it's all good i'm guilty of cheap ass tequila too homie :biggrin: I dont think thats cuervo though , looks like oredaine ? :dunno: just as bad as cuervo .


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 13 2004, 12:02 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who look's familar?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

why?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 16 2004, 08:49 AM
> *why?
> [snapback]2221629[/snapback]​*


look like 84cutt..lol :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 16 2004, 07:50 AM
> *:biggrin:
> look like 84cutt..lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]2221633[/snapback]​*


LOL fuck you alright my turn be right black


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

1998shark on the left with his lady on the right LOL


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

Psta ?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 16 2004, 08:49 AM
> *why?
> [snapback]2221629[/snapback]​*


Damn... :0


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

1998shark high school picture LOL


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

couple years later after the picture above was taken 1998shark took this pic .....till now he looks the same LOL


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

Coast One ?







:roflmao:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 16 2004, 03:55 PM
> *Coast One ?
> 
> 
> ...


U guys R Mean! 

Heheheh J/K - :roflmao: These pics R hella funny


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 16 2004, 08:49 AM
> *why?
> [snapback]2221629[/snapback]​*


fuckin nasty :uh:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

PIC EXPLAINS ITSELF... PSTA AND 84CUTT AT THE FRISCO SHOW... [attachmentid=41317]


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 17 2004, 01:07 AM
> *PIC EXPLAINS ITSELF... PSTA AND 84CUTT AT THE FRISCO SHOW... [attachmentid=41317]
> [snapback]2223748[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 17 2004, 01:07 AM
> *PIC EXPLAINS ITSELF... PSTA AND 84CUTT AT THE FRISCO SHOW... [attachmentid=41317]
> [snapback]2223748[/snapback]​*


THEY DO LOOK LIKE THAT........LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

84CUTT HAPPY, CAUSE HE GOT LAID.... :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 17 2004, 12:43 PM
> *84CUTT HAPPY, CAUSE HE GOT LAID.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2224887[/snapback]​*


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao: daaaayaaamn blinging! :roflmao: 










damn cutt, big ol' cheeser :roflmao:


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 17 2004, 12:43 PM
> *84CUTT HAPPY, CAUSE HE GOT LAID.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2224887[/snapback]​*



Dam thats wrong........................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 17 2004, 11:39 AM
> *THEY DO LOOK LIKE THAT........LOL :biggrin:
> [snapback]2224874[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: bastard


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 17 2004, 11:43 AM
> *84CUTT HAPPY, CAUSE HE GOT LAID.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2224887[/snapback]​*


LOL !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

Coast One yearbook picture ..


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

1998shark and Coast One on there aniversary


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

is that george bush?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 17 2004, 03:07 PM
> *is that george bush?
> [snapback]2225634[/snapback]​*


naw you lol


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

think i should let my hair grow out like that again? 


are you in love with 98shark? why do you carry around all kinds of pictures of him, does your lady know about this?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 17 2004, 03:12 PM
> *think i should let my hair grow out like that again?
> are you in love with 98shark? why do you carry around all kinds of pictures of him, does your lady know about this?
> [snapback]2225657[/snapback]​*


naw he told me to hold them cause you tend to rip them up when you argue with him :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

only the ones of you two.


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

ALL JOKING ASIDE WHICH ONE OF YOU IS THIS ONE ? :dunno:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

OR THIS ONE ?
INQIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao: first one is big sleeps. :roflmao: the second one is the pic on 84 cutts license!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

84 cutt 1st ID :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 18 2004, 09:54 AM
> *first one is big sleeps. :roflmao: the second one is the pic on 84 cutts license!
> [snapback]2227187[/snapback]​*



:roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

what were you thinking Coast One ? 







<--Coast One :roflmao:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE CLARIFICATION 98 SHARK


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 18 2004, 02:17 PM
> *what were you thinking Coast One ?
> 
> 
> ...


I SURE HOPE THATS HAND LOTION :uh:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

Alright we bringing you on this too Rich







<--LIVINLIFELUXRIOUS getting his beauty sleep lol :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

84cuttlady LOL !!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 18 2004, 02:17 PM
> *what were you thinking Coast One ?
> 
> 
> ...


WAS THAT LAST NIGHT? :cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 18 2004, 02:23 PM
> *84cuttlady LOL !!!!!!!! :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT DOES SHE KNOW? :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 18 2004, 02:20 PM
> *Alright we bringing you on this too Rich
> 
> 
> ...


DONT WE NOTHING...THATS YOU ONLY CLOWNEN...I DONT KNOW HIM THAT GOOD..


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 18 2004, 01:50 PM
> *OH SHIT DOES SHE KNOW? :0
> [snapback]2227527[/snapback]​*


yeah :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 18 2004, 01:52 PM
> *DONT WE NOTHING...THATS YOU ONLY CLOWNEN...I DONT KNOW HIM THAT GOOD..
> [snapback]2227530[/snapback]​*


Naw he's cool, but I dunno , i better stop, MY BAD rich


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 18 2004, 02:23 PM
> *84cuttlady LOL !!!!!!!! :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



fucker...........Payback :angry:


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)

84cutt on his way to work......


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cuttlady_@Sep 18 2004, 02:39 PM
> *84cutt on his way to work......
> 
> 
> ...


alright alright you got me :biggrin: 

but I still wear the pants In this relationship :biggrin:  :twak: lol j/k


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

oh shit you fucked up now cutt, shes pulling out the photo album...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

84cutt got ready to go out..... :biggrin: not bad...lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

84cutt street...oh shit :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 18 2004, 06:11 PM
> *alright alright you got me  :biggrin:
> 
> but I still wear the pants In this relationship  :biggrin:    :twak:  lol j/k
> [snapback]2227836[/snapback]​*


yup thats him :biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 20 2004, 02:46 PM
> *84cutt street...oh shit  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2232274[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

84 cutts secret project hes busting out at their bbq this weekend...
[attachmentid=42421]


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 20 2004, 09:06 PM
> *84 cutts secret project hes busting out at their bbq this weekend...
> [attachmentid=42421]
> [snapback]2233219[/snapback]​*


WHERE'S THE 24'S YOU SAID YOU WERE GETTIN? REMEMBER ONCE THERE ON YOU WILL HAVE TO ROLL WIT THE DOORS OPEN :biggrin: J/K :0


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:roflmao: yup gonna hit back bumper


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 20 2004, 01:44 PM
> *84cutt got ready to go out..... :biggrin:  not bad...lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2232265[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 18 2004, 06:11 PM
> *alright alright you got me  :biggrin:
> 
> but I still wear the pants In this relationship  :biggrin:     :twak:  lol j/k
> [snapback]2227836[/snapback]​*



shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttttttt...................... you wished.....j/k uffin:


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cuttlady_@Sep 21 2004, 12:17 PM
> *shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttttttt...................... you wished.....j/k uffin:
> [snapback]2234872[/snapback]​*



Like I said before, I like them to wear the pants because it is always fun when I get to take them off of her.


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Original_@Sep 21 2004, 01:28 PM
> *Like I said before, I like them to wear the pants because it is always fun when I get to take them off of her.
> [snapback]2234905[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cuttlady_@Sep 21 2004, 12:33 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2234927[/snapback]​*


And that's a fact!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:cheesy: 84 cutt a the Q


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: bastard, but I dont drink


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i think we found out why...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

84 CUTT NEW RIDE


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 7 2004, 11:17 AM
> *84 CUTT NEW RIDE
> [snapback]2274392[/snapback]​*


LOOKS SICK DOES THAT WING COME IN CHROME . I NEED ONE FOR THE BACK OF THE MONTE :biggrin:


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 30 2004, 04:10 PM
> *:cheesy: 84 cutt a the Q
> [snapback]2258348[/snapback]​*



Thats fucked up......Funny though..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 7 2004, 10:17 AM
> *84 CUTT NEW RIDE
> [snapback]2274392[/snapback]​*



LOL ! alright Im going to bring out the archives


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

1998shark ride that he calls "the big dog"


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

1998shark with his blue rag lol


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

1998shark on his birthday







:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Oct 7 2004, 04:26 PM
> *1998shark on his birthday
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

LOL U GUYZ R FOOLZ! :biggrin: HOW DID U GET THOZE PICZ OF 98SHARK? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Oct 7 2004, 04:35 PM
> *LOL U GUYZ R FOOLZ!  :biggrin: HOW DID U GET THOZE PICZ OF 98SHARK? LOL :biggrin:
> [snapback]2275464[/snapback]​*


BEEP BEEEP LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

CHIVO & 84 CUTT ,GUYS NIGHT OUT :biggrin: GOING TO THE 9ER GAME


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

LOL UR A FOOL


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 7 2004, 03:39 PM
> *CHIVO & 84 CUTT ,GUYS NIGHT OUT :biggrin:  GOING TO THE 9ER GAME
> [snapback]2275480[/snapback]​*



oh shit LOLLL !!!!!! who's in the middle Psta ?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Oct 7 2004, 05:52 PM
> *oh shit LOLLL !!!!!!  who's in the middle Psta ?
> [snapback]2275703[/snapback]​*


YOU SHOULD NO , YOU TOOK HIS HAT OFF.......... :0


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 21 2004, 12:06 AM
> *84 cutts secret project hes busting out at their bbq this weekend...
> [attachmentid=42421]
> [snapback]2233219[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

u crazy fool :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 7 2004, 04:39 PM
> *CHIVO & 84 CUTT ,GUYS NIGHT OUT :biggrin:  GOING TO THE 9ER GAME
> [snapback]2275480[/snapback]​*


thats some funny shit man :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

84 cutt trunk pics... i know everyones been wondering what it looks like...


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

LOOKIN GOOD I NEED SOMEBODY TO WIRE MY SHIT LIKE THAT
HEY I DID NOT KNOW HE HAD BATTERY HOLD DOWN'S AND EVERYTHING! :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 12 2004, 03:14 PM
> *84 cutt trunk pics... i know everyones been wondering what it looks like...
> 
> 
> ...


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

You know you're a San Jose Boy / San Jose Girl 
When..

1)You think the "Place to be" every Thursday is 
"Music in the Park". Your a San Jose Boy/Girl

2)Knowing you work in Shipping, but every Thursday you wear slacks and a dress shirt for Music iN Da Park. (MNDP) Your a San Jose Boy/Girl

3)If your week of going out even comes close to 
this:
Monday Night = Toons
Tuesday Night = Mission Ale
Wednesday Night = The Brit
Thursday Night = MNDP (of course) THE VOODOO 
OR BEEHIVE AFTER
Friday Night = Agenda/ Zoe's
Saturday Night = Forum OH LETS NOT FORGET 
PLATINUM NOW..
Sunday Night = Staying Home Sending "Shout Out's" with The X Man on the
"Sunday Night Oldies show" YOU ARE REALLY A SAN JOSE BOY or GIRL

4)If you are at a "Hoochie" Nightclub (Voodoo, Club Wild, B-hive) and you order "Red Wine" to Look Sophisticated... You're a San Jose Girl!

5)If you stand on the Sidewalk of MNDP and grab 
every girls elbow as they walk by with a "Hey, Guuurrllll" or 
"Daaaaammnnnnn" or "LAAAAADIES"(You're a Cheesy San Jose Boy)

6)A Guy down town with Plucked Eyebrows? You're a Stooooooooopid San Jose boy!

7)When you know the dates, times, Location's and 
who'sperforming to every Single San Jose Festival... You're a San Jose Boy/Girl.

8)You know every bouncer to every club in San Jose by first name, and you always greet them with a 'Heeeeeeyyyy" & a Hug... Your a San Jose Girl

9)If you bring a Curling Iron and Extra "Hoochie" 
Clothes on Thursday to change after work... Your a San Jose Girl

10)If Your "Going Out" Look Consist of blonde 
Highlights, Brown Lip Liner and frost lipstick inside.. Your a San Jose Girl
A Wife Beater Tank top denim shorts 6 sizes too big, and Lugs...Your a SanJose Boy!

11)If your still bumping Stevie B, Johnny O or 
Cynthia......You're an Hardcore San Jose DreamBOY / DreamGirl

12)If you ever attended "Studio 47", "DB 
Coopers", "Club Oasis", Or
"Paradise beach" and you are STILL clubbing... You're an OLD SAN JOSE BOY /GIRL!

13)If your driving record consist of "Cruising 
Violations" on From King and
Story.... You're a San Jose Boy / San Jose girl!

14)If you are still calling "Upstairs Records" 
looking for the Latest HighEnergy CD, You're an San Jose boy / San Jose Girl

15)If you have a Wild 107.7/Wild 94.9 bumpers sticker on 
your car...OH BOY,You're a San Jose Boy / Girl for sure!

16)If you go to the Santa Clara County Fair, Just 
to take Pictures....(You know who you are) You're a San Jose Boy / Girl.

17)If you wear Lip liner and no lipstick, You're 
an San Jose Girl!

19)If there is a "Cover Charge" to your House 
Party that can only be located
by a Hand made flyer with directions... You're an 
San Jose BOY/GIRL.

*8Bonus San Jose Boy/Girl Points if your house 
was off "Rigolleto"

If your flossin Major, Bling Blingin, with 20's 
on your ride, But if you
still live at home with your Parents..........You're a San Jose Boy..

If you go by one or more of the following 
Nicknames: ElJoker, LaShy Girl,
Wino, Oso, Ojos Del Loco, Bambi Eyes, 
Flaco,Snowman,etc...You're a San Jose Boy/ Girl

If you know all the "Side Streets" to get around 
the "Crusing Roadblocks" after the Super Oldies Concert... You're a San Jose Boy / Girl

If you have ever been Cruising Santa Clara and 
Forced to take HWY 87 South
to Alma, Flip a U-Turn, Back on North 87 to 280, 
To King road, to Santa Clara and Still end up back where you started? 
You're a San Jose Boy / San Jose Girl.

If you are one of those Chicks that are hanging 
out the window of a car Cruising during Cinco De Mayo, You're a San Jose Girl!!!

If you go to all the day festivals (Cinco De 
Mayo, Mariachi Fest, Fireman Chili Cook-off) in some dukie shorts, 
hair all done up, with 4 of your girlfriends that just had kids (STRETCH MARKS), you're a San Jose girl!!!!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

DAM # 13 ME ALL THE WAY I NEVER GOT A TICKET ANYWHERE ELSE :uh:


----------



## LaLa (Aug 30, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: u crazy.!..lol lol


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 19 2004, 09:32 AM
> *You know you're a San Jose Boy / San Jose Girl
> When..
> 
> ...


YOU ARE A FOOL, THATS FUNNY AND TRUE!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Man you gotta love san jo.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 31 2004, 10:19 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]2345346[/snapback]​*



:roflmao:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

LOL :roflmao:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THATS SHITS CRAZY
LOL


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Oct 31 2004, 07:38 PM
> *LOL :roflmao:
> [snapback]2346163[/snapback]​*


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Chivo and his "RUCA" Cholo'd out!








HARD CORE!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 1 2004, 08:50 AM
> *Chivo and his "RUCA" Cholo'd out!
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT AT OVERFELT PORM.BEEP BEEP :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

CHIVO AT HIS BAR B Q, CHILLIN


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

CHIVO BABBYSITTING


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

CHIVO GIVING RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 1 2004, 08:16 AM
> *CHIVO BABBYSITTING
> [snapback]2347664[/snapback]​*


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Oct 31 2004, 06:38 PM
> *LOL :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

post your bongs & pipes here mine i got as a gift yesterday
:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Just like Chivo being a day late and a doller short trying to clown!!!

"BEEP,BEEP,"
Hear that Chivo,The J-winger bus is coming to pic you up!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Nov 1 2004, 12:02 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


HOWS THAT FUNNY? IF I PUT IT UP 1ST? MAKE YOUR OWN SHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 1 2004, 01:44 PM
> *HOWS THAT FUNNY? IF I PUT IT UP 1ST? MAKE YOUR OWN SHIT. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2348660[/snapback]​*


LMAO!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:uh: lol


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 1 2004, 07:50 AM
> *Chivo and his "RUCA" Cholo'd out!
> 
> 
> ...


lol chivo went all out


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Nov 1 2004, 10:12 AM
> *post your bongs & pipes  here mine i got as a gift yesterday
> :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2348343[/snapback]​*


is that plastic or glass?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Nov 1 2004, 12:50 PM
> *is that plastic or glass?
> [snapback]2348682[/snapback]​*


plastic, bowl is glass


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Nov 1 2004, 11:52 AM
> *plastic, bowl is glass
> [snapback]2348687[/snapback]​*




nice bong man .only bad part you can't really clean the plastic afeter it gets all reso-nated. i perfer glass myself


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Nov 1 2004, 12:55 PM
> *nice bong man .only bad part you can't really clean the plastic afeter it gets all reso-nated. i perfer glass myself
> [snapback]2348694[/snapback]​*


oh yeah. its cool though i like it hits good and smooth


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

98SHARKZ TAT AND HE SAYZ HEZ A SHARK.... :biggrin: NOTICE THEREZ ONLY 3....LOL


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 1 2004, 08:50 AM
> *Chivo and his "RUCA" Cholo'd out!
> 
> 
> ...


LOL BASTARD WHERE U GET MY PIC?! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Nov 1 2004, 02:40 PM
> *98SHARKZ TAT AND HE SAYZ HEZ A SHARK.... :biggrin: NOTICE THEREZ ONLY 3....LOL
> [snapback]2348831[/snapback]​*


 :uh: NOT FUNNY


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 1 2004, 09:16 AM
> *CHIVO BABBYSITTING
> [snapback]2347664[/snapback]​*


LOL UR A FOOL


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 1 2004, 02:44 PM
> *:uh: NOT FUNNY
> [snapback]2348840[/snapback]​*


SORRY I SHOWED UR REAL TAT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

CHIVO, CHILLIN


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

98SHARK TEENAGE SWEETHEART


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

98SHARKZ BEEN COCKEYED SINCE A BABY.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

98SHARK YESTERDAY GOIN TRICK OT TREATIN TRYIN TO FIGURE OUT WUTZ DOWN THERE....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

98SHARK YESTERDAY GOIN TRICK OT TREATIN TRYIN TO FIGURE OUT WUTZ DOWN THERE....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

HOW YOU GOING TO USE ALL THE PICTURES I PUT UP ALREADY? :uh:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

PSTA TRYIN TO FIND THE SPACE BAR....LOL


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 1 2004, 03:08 PM
> *HOW YOU GOING TO USE ALL THE PICTURES I PUT UP ALREADY? :uh:
> [snapback]2348923[/snapback]​*


U PUT THEZE UP? I DON'T GO AND LOOK AT ALL THE POSTZ DAMN IT....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 1 2004, 03:08 PM
> *HOW YOU GOING TO USE ALL THE PICTURES I PUT UP ALREADY? :uh:
> [snapback]2348923[/snapback]​*


DID U SHOW THIZ PIC OF URSELF YET?! :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 31 2004, 11:19 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]2345346[/snapback]​*



wtf lol :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ROLLINDEEP, CHIVO IS YOUR CAPTAIN...? :uh: NEW NAME ROLLININSPERATIONS,INSPERATIONSROLLIN, DEEPINSPERATIONS, YA THATS IT. :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 1 2004, 03:18 PM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]2348973[/snapback]​*


DON'T B MAD MY DAD HAZ A DICK....LOL


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 1 2004, 03:22 PM
> *ROLLINDEEP, CHIVO IS YOUR CAPTAIN...? :uh: NEW NAME ROLLININSPERATIONS,INSPERATIONSROLLIN, DEEPINSPERATIONS, YA THATS IT. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2349007[/snapback]​*


DON'T EVEN KNO ROLLINDEEP SO SHUT UP! MAYBE U WANT TO GET IN THERE?LOL


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Nov 1 2004, 03:25 PM
> *DON'T EVEN KNO ROLLINDEEP SO SHUT UP! MAYBE U WANT TO GET IN THERE?LOL
> [snapback]2349023[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

LOL


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Nov 1 2004, 03:43 PM
> *LOL
> [snapback]2349088[/snapback]​*


LOOKS LIKE ME LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0 CHIVO


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

98SHARK B4 HE SHAVED HIZ HEAD :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

CHIVO and 84Cutt going "OUT" to the Club!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Another shot Pic of Chivo and 84 Cutt DOGG chillin!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

And once again,Chivo and 84 after they had alittle too much to drink!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 3 2004, 10:22 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

CHIVO GOT MARRIED?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Chivo chilling with Gary Coleman!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 3 2004, 12:05 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 3 2004, 04:21 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2357017[/snapback]​*



second to last 1 has a nice 4 pac :cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

HIGH SCHOOL PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 3 2004, 04:21 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2357017[/snapback]​*


damn they make the 4th one almost looks normal! :angry:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 3 2004, 04:24 PM
> *damn they make the 4th one almost looks normal!  :angry:
> [snapback]2357026[/snapback]​*



hahha i was thinkin that my self


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ROLLIN ROLLIN ROLLIN, HOW YOU GOING TO GET YOUR CLUB NAME FROM A T-SHIRT? :uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

THATS SOME BULLSHIT :angry: HE TOOK OFF


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 3 2004, 05:30 PM
> *ROLLIN ROLLIN ROLLIN, HOW YOU GOING TO GET YOUR CLUB NAME FROM A T-SHIRT? :uh:
> [snapback]2357057[/snapback]​*



MY CLUB WAS AROUND WAYYYYYYYYYYY B4 THAT SHIRT AND THEY STOPED MAKING THAT SHIRT CAUSE WE OWN THE RIGHTS TO THE NAME :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 3 2004, 05:59 PM
> *MY CLUB WAS AROUND WAYYYYYYYYYYY B4 THAT SHIRT AND THEY STOPED MAKING THAT SHIRT CAUSE WE OWN THE RIGHTS TO THE NAME  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2357170[/snapback]​*


YA :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 3 2004, 06:01 PM
> *YA :biggrin:
> [snapback]2357179[/snapback]​*


RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

HOWS LARRY? MOHAWK? :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

HE HAD HIS MOHAWK UP ON HALOWEEN THAT SHIT IS TALL


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 3 2004, 08:56 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

psta having 3 legs talking about lets kick it !


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

pic of psta, he had a tail when he was younger







:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

OH SHIT, :uh:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

84Cutt chillin at the Cinco De mayo parade 2 years ago(still stuck in the 80's!)

NICE MULLET!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

NICE MULLET!
[snapback]2358986[/snapback]​[/quote]
OH SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I LIKE THE CELL PHONE, OUT OF THE POCKET....THE COOL LOOK


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

84CUTT out for a walk!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 4 2004, 09:39 AM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]2359016[/snapback]​*


HOLY FUCKIN SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: 
THATS ONE OF THE BEST PICS I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

1998shark as him lol


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

1998shark smiling for the camera


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

psta trying to sew


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

psta chillin on the platter LOL


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 4 2004, 08:39 AM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]2359016[/snapback]​*


LOL ...THATS A GOOD ONE


----------



## Nuestro Tiempo (Oct 14, 2004)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

chivo :biggrin: working


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

CHIVO NEW RIDE.LOL..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BEEP BEEP


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

& 84 CUTT :cheesy:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

LOL UR A FOOL.... :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

84cutts new lowrider bike, going for bike of the year 05 :0 :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=59803]


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 10 2004, 04:12 PM
> *84cutts new lowrider bike, going for bike of the year 05 :0  :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=59792]
> [snapback]2381652[/snapback]​*


CUSTOM


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 10 2004, 03:12 PM
> *84cutts new lowrider bike, going for bike of the year 05 :0  :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=59803]
> [snapback]2381652[/snapback]​*



THATS THE SHITS RIGHT THERE.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ROLLINDEEPWHATUP?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 11 2004, 06:20 PM
> *ROLLINDEEPWHATUP?
> [snapback]2386478[/snapback]​*


 NOTTA MAN JUST ORDERING SHIT FOR WORK


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 11 2004, 06:21 PM
> *NOTTA MAN JUST ORDERING SHIT FOR WORK
> [snapback]2386486[/snapback]​*


HA HERES YOUR LADY LOL


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 11 2004, 05:21 PM
> *NOTTA MAN JUST ORDERING SHIT FOR WORK
> [snapback]2386486[/snapback]​*


ordering shit for work on layitlow? wtf.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 11 2004, 06:22 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2386494[/snapback]​*



I DONT SEE NUTIN


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

WHAT UP, 1998shark, rollindeep408, Coast One, DICKCHEESE


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=60409]

rolling deep fullcustom truck. roll deep in fashion!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0 AT THE FRISCO SHOW


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0 EVEN THOUGH YOU TOOK OFF DOESNT MEAN IM GOING TO STOP..
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
NEW GUY IN ROLLINDEEP


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

thats some funny ass shit bro


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 10 2004, 03:12 PM
> *84cutts new lowrider bike, going for bike of the year 05 :0  :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=59803]
> [snapback]2381652[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: why you gotta post my new project :angry: notice the 9's inch rims in the front powder coated rust :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

but we all can't forget coast one putting it down for sharkside 

coast one with his lowrider bike :0 :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 13 2004, 04:34 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice jacket :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Nov 13 2004, 06:48 PM
> *but we all can't forget coast one putting it down for sharkside
> 
> coast one with his lowrider bike  :0  :biggrin:
> ...


THATS OLD MATT :uh: COME UP W/ SOMETHING NEW


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0 84CUTT/CHIVO


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 15 2004, 08:27 AM
> *THATS OLD MATT :uh: COME UP W/ SOMETHING NEW
> [snapback]2413155[/snapback]​*


i know carlos , but that one is funny :biggrin: ..... :burn:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Nov 13 2004, 04:48 PM
> *but we all can't forget coast one putting it down for sharkside
> 
> coast one with his lowrider bike  :0  :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Nov 13 2004, 05:48 PM
> *but we all can't forget coast one putting it down for sharkside
> 
> coast one with his lowrider bike  :0  :biggrin:
> ...


what so funny? its an original shwinn! :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0 84CUTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 17 2004, 10:35 AM
> *:0 84CUTT
> [snapback]2421962[/snapback]​*


the new interior is looking good :ugh: not


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

My san jo. brothers & sisters ....king & story...(old 7.11) a new target store going to be there. end of 2005 :biggrin: new kick it spot


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

target and a mexican grocery


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 18 2004, 08:02 AM
> *My san jo. brothers & sisters ....king & story...(old 7.11) a new target store going to be there. end of 2005 :biggrin: new kick it spot
> [snapback]2424453[/snapback]​*


i perfer to kinck it a wall mart not target :uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Nov 18 2004, 06:23 PM
> *i perfer to kinck it a wall mart not target :uh:
> [snapback]2426024[/snapback]​*


THATS A FACT :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

dame i miss the old 7-11 there...when we use to walk to the back and piss..behind that store that sold all the cowboy get-up..shit stunk like piss 24-7


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Nov 18 2004, 06:44 PM
> *dame i miss the old 7-11 there...when we use to walk to the back and piss..behind that store that sold all the cowboy get-up..shit stunk like piss 24-7
> [snapback]2426108[/snapback]​*


HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE COOL.. :biggrin: BRING BACK THE OLD SCHOOL....  WE NEED THE SAN JOSE...LOVE AGAIN.... :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

hell yeah bro sounds good lets get that shit cracken again


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 18 2004, 07:26 PM
> *
> [snapback]2426250[/snapback]​*


DAMN SHEZ FINE! :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Nov 18 2004, 06:44 PM
> *dame i miss the old 7-11 there...when we use to walk to the back and piss..behind that store that sold all the cowboy get-up..shit stunk like piss 24-7
> [snapback]2426108[/snapback]​*


LOL DATZ SOME REAL SHYT! :roflmao: WE USED TO POUND OUR 40z GO TAKE A PISS AND BUY OR (WALK OUT) WIT A CASE OR 2 THROW IT IN DA TRUNK AND START ALL OVER AGAIN....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

YA SHE IS FINE AS FUCK!!! HER OLD-MAN GOT THAT CLEAN ASS BLACK 61 DROP TOP WITH CANVIS TAN TOP...HARD TO CHOOSE WHICH ONE I WOULD TAKE?? 61 DROP OR BIG TITIS???? HARD?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 18 2004, 12:09 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2424947[/snapback]​*


 FUCKEN 98 LOL


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

I wish i still lived in SJ


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 19 2004, 04:57 PM
> *FUCKEN 98 LOL
> [snapback]2429358[/snapback]​*


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 19 2004, 04:15 PM
> *
> [snapback]2429428[/snapback]​*


haha


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Nov 18 2004, 04:44 PM
> *dame i miss the old 7-11 there...when we use to walk to the back and piss..behind that store that sold all the cowboy get-up..shit stunk like piss 24-7
> [snapback]2426108[/snapback]​*


ahh the memories! :ugh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 27 2004, 04:03 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2452930[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

THINGS THAT MAKE YOU GO HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM????? :uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

CHIVO, THIS WEEKEND DOING TRICKS


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 29 2004, 09:22 AM
> *CHIVO, THIS WEEKEND DOING TRICKS
> [snapback]2457419[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 29 2004, 07:16 AM
> *THINGS THAT MAKE YOU GO HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM????? :uh:
> [snapback]2457407[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 29 2004, 09:22 AM
> *CHIVO, THIS WEEKEND DOING TRICKS
> [snapback]2457419[/snapback]​*


FUCKEN BYTCH!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 29 2004, 07:22 AM
> *CHIVO, THIS WEEKEND DOING TRICKS
> [snapback]2457419[/snapback]​*



:roflmao:

hahahaha


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

thats some funny shit


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Chivo Dancing at The J-Winger prom!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Man, hes trying hard to bust a head spin to planet rock


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 2 2004, 07:59 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ..that fukn funny...trying to bust a move.


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 2 2004, 08:59 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: poor dude


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 2 2004, 06:59 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fucked up and funny as fuck at the same time :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

DATZ SOME GOOD SHYT!!!! :roflmao: FUCKEN BASTARD!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Dec 2 2004, 06:56 PM
> *thats fucked up and funny as fuck at the same time  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2469651[/snapback]​*











Where did you find my senior year Photo????!!!!




:biggrin:


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

Sorry Chivo, I just could not resist.



Chivo getting drunk


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

Chivo all drunk off his ass


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

Chivo, trying to sober up before driving home...


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

Chivo at the flea market with his homie...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Original_@Dec 3 2004, 03:51 PM
> *Chivo at the flea market with his homie...
> [snapback]2472206[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Original_@Dec 3 2004, 02:50 PM
> *Chivo all drunk off his ass
> [snapback]2472197[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

FUCK ALL U BYTCHEZ! GET OFF MY NUTTZ ****!


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

DAMN, I HAVNT CAME ON HERE FOR TWO DAYS! THATS SHIT IS FUNNY.... :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0 CHIVO'S NEW RIDE


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 6 2004, 11:12 AM
> *:0 CHIVO'S NEW RIDE
> [snapback]2479159[/snapback]​*


wonder what color he's going with ? :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Dec 6 2004, 01:51 PM
> *:biggrin:
> wonder what color he's going with ? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2479288[/snapback]​*


KANDY GREEN :0


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 6 2004, 02:04 PM
> *KANDY GREEN  :0
> [snapback]2479355[/snapback]​*



Quit fuckin' around Shark and get back to work :biggrin: Where the hell do you gat all these pictures?? You find these on the spot. I liked the one of Keith's Sentra :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 6 2004, 02:26 PM
> *Quit fuckin' around Shark and get back to work :biggrin: Where the hell do you gat all these pictures?? You find these on the spot. I liked the one of Keith's Sentra :biggrin:
> [snapback]2479379[/snapback]​*


I ONLY FUCK W/ GUYS I KNOW....


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 6 2004, 02:28 PM
> *I ONLY FUCK W/ GUYS I KNOW....
> [snapback]2479393[/snapback]​*



ya, you have been calm lately. I kind of miss the old Shark. :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 6 2004, 02:32 PM
> *ya, you have been calm lately. I kind of miss the old Shark. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2479416[/snapback]​*


ME TOO :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 6 2004, 12:42 PM
> *ME TOO :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> [snapback]2479493[/snapback]​*


me three 
i think you should get off the meds and get back to the old shark :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Dec 6 2004, 02:46 PM
> *me three
> i think you should get off the meds and get back to the old shark :biggrin:
> [snapback]2479539[/snapback]​*


CANT, MAKE THE CLUB LOOK BAD......ALOT OF CRYING BICTHES ON HERE.... :uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 6 2004, 02:55 PM
> *CANT, MAKE THE CLUB LOOK BAD......ALOT OF CRYING BICTHES ON HERE.... :uh:
> [snapback]2479619[/snapback]​*


ILL GO UNDER ANOTHER NAME.....ONLY A FEW PEOPLE WOULD NOW THEN YOULL SEE ME BACK :cheesy: SOUNDS GOOD?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 6 2004, 12:55 PM
> *CANT, MAKE THE CLUB LOOK BAD......ALOT OF CRYING BICTHES ON HERE.... :uh:
> [snapback]2479619[/snapback]​*


y
ALOT OF CRYING BICTHES ON HERE

yeah i know :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

HEY MR. DICK I HAVNT WENT IN YET, CAUSE THE SHOP STILL LOOKING AT THE CAR..


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 6 2004, 12:12 PM
> *:0 CHIVO'S NEW RIDE
> [snapback]2479159[/snapback]​*


The Bike or the Car ????


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Original_@Dec 6 2004, 03:07 PM
> *The Bike or the Car ????
> [snapback]2479696[/snapback]​*


BOTH :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 6 2004, 12:58 PM
> *HEY MR. DICK I HAVNT WENT IN YET, CAUSE THE SHOP  STILL LOOKING AT THE CAR..
> [snapback]2479642[/snapback]​*


when ever your ready sharkman


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Dec 6 2004, 03:36 PM
> *when ever your ready sharkman
> [snapback]2479838[/snapback]​*


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 7 2004, 11:02 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]2482354[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:0 :biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Dec 9 2004, 09:37 PM
> *:0  :biggrin:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]2491502[/snapback]​*


 :angry:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 10 2004, 09:34 AM
> *:angry:
> [snapback]2492803[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Dec 10 2004, 09:31 PM
> *
> [snapback]2494783[/snapback]​*


lol


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 10 2004, 10:40 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]2493015[/snapback]​*


eagles kicking ass this season fuck 11 - 1 too bad the raiders can be like that


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

lol OWNED!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Dec 10 2004, 10:31 PM
> *
> [snapback]2494783[/snapback]​*


Damn...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 13 2004, 04:51 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2502475[/snapback]​*


HEY BIOTCH U ALREADY USED DAT PIC Y USIN OLD SHYT?! LOL OH YEA I FOUND DIZ SHYT OF U DANCIN LAST NEW YEARZ ***! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

ANOTHER PIC OF U CHILLEN WAITIN 4 PSTA TO BRING DA CLIPPERZ! LOL


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

98SHARK OR PSTA?? :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Dec 14 2004, 05:08 AM
> *ANOTHER PIC OF U CHILLEN WAITIN 4 PSTA TO BRING DA CLIPPERZ! LOL
> [snapback]2504462[/snapback]​*


What the FUCK were you doing looking at a web-site with a pic like THAT?!?!?!

SICKO!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

HEY CHIVO


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

HEY CHIVO ARE YOU OK? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0 ARE YOU READY TO GO TO SCHOOL>?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 14 2004, 09:10 AM
> *:0 ARE YOU READY TO GO TO SCHOOL>?
> [snapback]2504878[/snapback]​*


BEEP,BEEP!


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:biggrin: GET SOME NEW SHYT!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Dec 14 2004, 04:33 PM
> *:biggrin: GET SOME NEW SHYT!
> [snapback]2506462[/snapback]​*


MAD? :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Dec 14 2004, 04:04 AM
> *HEY BIOTCH U ALREADY USED DAT PIC Y USIN OLD SHYT?! LOL OH YEA I FOUND DIZ SHYT OF U DANCIN LAST NEW YEARZ ***! LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 14 2004, 07:10 AM
> *:0 ARE YOU READY TO GO TO SCHOOL>?
> [snapback]2504878[/snapback]​*


now thats a short bus :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

I DIDNT KNOW CHIVO KNEW M.J. :0


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 22 2004, 10:41 AM
> *I DIDNT KNOW CHIVO KNEW M.J. :0
> [snapback]2531436[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 22 2004, 10:41 AM
> *I DIDNT KNOW CHIVO KNEW M.J. :0
> [snapback]2531436[/snapback]​*


LOL ***! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 22 2004, 08:41 AM
> *I DIDNT KNOW CHIVO KNEW M.J. :0
> [snapback]2531436[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

CHIVO GOING ALL OUT THIS YEAR


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 6 2005, 01:34 PM
> *CHIVO GOING ALL OUT THIS YEAR
> [snapback]2577966[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: didn't tell us about this one chivo? chopped :0


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:biggrin: DAMN BRO JUS TRYIN TO COMPETE WIT 98SHARK MEMBER HIM ROLLIN IN HIZ RIDE AT VIEJITOS TOY DRIVE? LOL  U MEMBER! LOL


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Jan 7 2005, 05:21 AM
> *:biggrin: DAMN BRO JUS TRYIN TO COMPETE WIT 98SHARK MEMBER HIM ROLLIN IN HIZ RIDE AT VIEJITOS TOY DRIVE? LOL   U MEMBER! LOL
> [snapback]2580170[/snapback]​*


OLD................COME CHIVO ITS A NEW YEAR.....COME UP W/ SOMETHING NEW


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

CHIVOS DAILY.......BEFORE HE DROVE THE PRIMER GRAND PRIXX


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Jan 7 2005, 04:21 AM
> *:biggrin: DAMN BRO JUS TRYIN TO COMPETE WIT 98SHARK MEMBER HIM ROLLIN IN HIZ RIDE AT VIEJITOS TOY DRIVE? LOL   U MEMBER! LOL
> [snapback]2580170[/snapback]​*


 :rofl:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 7 2005, 08:47 AM
> *CHIVOS DAILY.......BEFORE HE DROVE THE PRIMER GRAND PRIXX
> [snapback]2580414[/snapback]​*


god dam ! That ride has to be rollin on the eastside straight paisamobile


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

GOOD NEWS.................GOT A DATE FOR KING OF THE STREETS......ILL MAKE ITS OWN TOPIC....WHEN WE HAVE FLYER OUT............


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

BLVD. NIGHTS AUGUST 26,27,28 2005 FRIDAY,SATURDAY,SUNDAY...NEW FLYER OUT SOON....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 16 2005, 04:58 PM
> *BLVD. NIGHTS  AUGUST 26,27,28 2005 FRIDAY,SATURDAY,SUNDAY...NEW FLYER OUT SOON....
> [snapback]3422559[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 16 2005, 03:58 PM
> *BLVD. NIGHTS  AUGUST 26,27,28 2005 FRIDAY,SATURDAY,SUNDAY...NEW FLYER OUT SOON....
> [snapback]3422559[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 8 2005, 07:59 AM
> *GOOD NEWS.................GOT A DATE FOR KING OF THE STREETS......ILL  MAKE ITS OWN TOPIC....WHEN WE HAVE FLYER OUT............
> [snapback]2695841[/snapback]​*


cool make it happen carlos i will be there


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

sounds good,cant wait, wasnt able to make it last year but i heard it was hella good...see u all there


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

NEED A FLYER STILL


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------

